# <ä> (Aussprache, pronunciation)



## Jana337

Ich hatte lange gedacht, dass man "ä" wie "eh" liest (z.B. "wählen" als wäre es "wehlen"), weil viele Deutsche es einfach so lesen. Erst im Phonetikkurs wurde mir erklärt, dass "ä" einem offenen "e" entspricht.
Ich möchte jetzt unsere Muttersprachler fragen, wie sie es aussprechen, um mir eventuell einen Überblick über regionale Unterschiede zu verschaffen. Die Lehrerin im Kurs ist auf diese Frage sicherlich aufgegangen, aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr daran. 

Danke!

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich hatte lange gedacht, dass man "ä" wie "eh" liest (z.B. "wählen" als wäre es "wehlen"), weil viele Deutsche es einfach so lesen. Erst im Phonetikkurs wurde mir erklärt, dass "ä" einem offenen "e" entspricht.
> Ich möchte jetzt unsere Muttersprachler fragen, wie sie es aussprechen, um mir eventuell einen Überblick über regionale Unterschiede zu verschaffen. Die Lehrerin im Kurs hat auf diese Frage sicherlich aufgegangen, aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr daran.
> 
> Danke!
> 
> Jana


 

Hallo Jana,

ich komme aus Westfalen und hier spricht man ein "ä" immer wie ein "eh" aus, vor allem immer dann, wenn es lang gesprochen wird.
Ich sage zum Beispiel _Kehse, Meedchen, wehlen_ statt Käse, Mädchen, wählen.

Hier gibt's aber, wie Du schon vermutet hast, dialektale Unterschiede.
Ein wichtiger Punkt:
Das lange "ä" und das lange "e" sind im Allgemeinen NICHT bedeutungsunterscheidend, d.h. _wie_ Du ein geschriebenes, langes "ä" tatsächlich aussprichst, ist meist egal (s. Beispiele Mädchen, Käse, wählen).

Andersherum geht's nicht so einfach: "Ehre" zum Beispiel kann NICHT wie "Ähre" gesprochen werden -> in diesem Fall würde man tatsächlich "Ähre" verstehen - Wie Du aber "Ähre" aussprichst, bleibt wiederum Dir überlassen: Entweder wie "Ähre" oder aber wie "Ehre".

Zum "ä" allgemein:
Egal ob kurz oder lang, das deutsche "ä" entspricht NICHT dem Laut des englischen a wie in "bad, hat" - der englische Laut ist viel viel offener. Ich selbst habe immer wieder Probleme damit, ein wirklich offenes, englisches "ä" zu sprechen.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## sohc4

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich sage zum Beispiel _Kehse, Meedchen, wehlen_ statt Käse, Mädchen, wählen.
> 
> Hier gibt's aber, wie Du schon vermutet hast, dialektale Unterschiede.


Meine 2 Cent aus Bayern: Im Süden ist es noch ausgeprägter: Es spricht sich Kaas, Maadl, wei'n (Hilfe, die bayrische Variante von wählen lässt sich nur schwer in ASCII umsetzen): Das ä wird hier zu einem noch zu definierenden Vokal, der von irgendwie von 'ö' zu 'i' wechselt .

Axl


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Zum "ä" allgemein:
> Egal ob kurz oder lang, das deutsche "ä" entspricht NICHT dem Laut des englischen a wie in "bad, hat" - der englische Laut ist viel viel offener. Ich selbst habe immer wieder Probleme damit, ein wirklich offenes, englisches "ä" zu sprechen.
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo


This is all as clear as very dirty mud to me. 

The only help for me would be to have instant access to sound files using these words in sentences. For instance, I know for a fact that the ä in "ständig" does not sound like the "a" in "bad" or "hat", but those two English words don't necessarily have the same vowel sound. There are so many variations in vowel sounds alone, it's enough to make any attempt to describe the sounds we make with phonetics impossible. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> This is all as clear as very dirty mud to me.
> 
> The only help for me would be to have instant access to sound files using these words in sentences. For instance, I know for a fact that the ä in "ständig" does not sound like the "a" in "bad" or "hat", but those two English words don't necessarily have the same vowel sound. There are so many variations in vowel sounds alone, it's enough to make any attempt to describe the sounds we make with phonetics impossible.
> 
> Gaer


 
The English "a" in general is more open than the German one, while the German short "ä" rather resembles the English short-"e" as in "bet".

It won't be a big problem if you pronounce a German ä like the English a in had or hat, but people very often interpret my English [ae] to be an [e]; it's just not as open as it should be (- might be due to the fact that in Westphalian dialect, an "ä" is never open, but sounds almost always like an e or at least is very close to it).

-MrMagoo


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> The English "a" in general is more open than the German one, while the German short "ä" rather resembles the English short-"e" as in "bet".
> 
> It won't be a big problem if you pronounce a German ä like the English a in had or hat, but people very often interpret my English [ae] to be an [e]; it's just not as open as it should be (- might be due to the fact that in Westphalian dialect, an "ä" is never open, but sounds almost always like an e or at least is very close to it).
> 
> -MrMagoo


That's the problem. Without a thorough grounding in some kind of precise phontical system, talking about these things is very difficult. If I had to approximate "ständig", I'd do it this way: stendig. But it's not quite right.

To my ears it seems as though German has a sound that is about halfway between the sound of "e" as in "glee" and "a" as in "gate". If you think of a "sound dial" that would give you many increments between these two sounds, approaching one from the other, somewhere in between would get get a sound that is used in German (and other languages) that we don't seem to have in English. And BE has sounds that AE does not. Just consider the word "no" as the Queen might say it. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Hallo Jana,
> 
> ich komme aus Westfalen und hier spricht man ein "ä" immer wie ein "eh" aus, vor allem immer dann, wenn es lang gesprochen wird.
> Ich sage zum Beispiel _Kehse, Meedchen, wehlen_ statt Käse, Mädchen, wählen.



Das Gleiche gilt eigentlich auch für Sachsen und Brandenburg: Kehse, Meedchn, wehln.

Das Wort "Ähre" ist ein gutes Beispiel: Ich sage Ähre und Ära, aber ich würde auch Ehre und Ehra genauso versetehen, es kommt halt auf den Kontext an.

Andere Wörter:

zehln (zählen)
Mährn (Mähren)
Fehre (Fähre)
mehn/mähn (mähen)
sähn (sähen) --- NICHT SEHN, DA DAS SONST "see" HEISSEN WÜRDE!!!   
gehn'(n) gähn'(n) (gähnen)

Better examples anyone?


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das Wort "Ähre" ist ein gutes Beispiel: Ich sage Ähre und Ära, aber ich würde auch Ehre und Ehra genauso versetehen, es kommt halt auf den Kontext an.



Und welches ist jetzt welches?

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Und welches ist jetzt welches?
> 
> Jana


 

Du kannst ein "ä" immer wie ein "e" aussprechen, ein "e" jedoch nicht wie ein "ä", d.h.

gesprochen "Ehre" kann "Ehre, aber auch "Ähre" bedeuten (hier ist dann der Kontext entscheidend), 
gesprochen "Ähre" kann aber NUR "Ähre" bedeuten, NICHT "Ehre".

Übrigens:
"säen" und "sehen" spreche ich normalerweise auch gleich aus. Solange genug Kontext da ist, um die Bedeutung zu erhalten, kann man stets "e" sprechen.
Ein deutliches "ä" wird eigentlich nur dann gesprochen, wenn es besonders hervorgehoben werden soll, oder, wenn man auf penible Aussprache achtet.
(=> Gilt für Westfalen, in anderen Regionen kann es anders sein  ).

-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das Gleiche gilt eigentlich auch für Sachsen und Brandenburg: Kehse, Meedchn, wehln.
> 
> Das Wort "Ähre" ist ein gutes Beispiel: Ich sage Ähre und Ära, aber ich würde auch Ehre und Ehra genauso versetehen, es kommt halt auf den Kontext an.
> 
> Andere Wörter:
> 
> zehln (zählen)
> Mährn (Mähren)
> Fehre (Fähre)
> mehn/mähn (mähen)
> sähn (sähen) --- NICHT SEHN, DA DAS SONST "see" HEISSEN WÜRDE!!!
> gehn'(n) gähn'(n) (gähnen)
> 
> Better examples anyone?


 
Es gibt etliche mehr, eines der Universalbeispiele ist noch

"Häfen" (Pl. von "Hafen")
"Hefen" (Pl. von Hefe").


----------



## Jana337

Ich belebe diesen Faden, weil wir jetzt viele neue Forer@s haben. Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob es jemand von Euch auf richtiges Deutsch so sehr achtet, dass es trotz der Mehrheit richtig ausspricht.

Danke, 

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Jana!
Ich spreche Wörter mit "ä" ebenfalls wie "eh" aus, also Mädchen [Mehdchen], Käse [Kehse].
Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich belebe diesen Faden, weil wir jetzt viele neue Forer@s haben. Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob es jemand von Euch auf richtiges Deutsch so sehr achtet, dass *er* es trotz der Mehrheit richtig ausspricht.
> 
> Danke,
> 
> Jana


 
Mir fällt gerade noch ein, was ich vor einiger Zeit in unserer Tageszeitung lesen durfte. Da war von "Worst-Case-Annahme" die rede und in einem Abschnitt der Zeitung wurde im humoristischen Sinne darüber geklagt, dass unsere ländlichen Bewohner auf einmal etwas von "Wurst und Käse" verstehen. 

Es ist in der Tat so, dass manche nicht nur "Kehse" sagen, sondern sogar "Keyse".


----------



## Gabriele

Hi,

ich stelle gerade mit einer gewissen Verwunderung fest, daß ich da mische  

Mädchen z.B. spreche ich wie Mehdchen
aber z.B. Käse eindeutig mit ä 

Ich denke ich merke das gar nicht wie jemand da was spricht, da es im allgemeinen verständlich (mit ä   ) ist  .

Grüße
G.


----------



## Krümelmonster

Hier in Baden-Württemberg spricht man alles mehr wie "ä" aus, nicht wie "eh" -> das gilt nicht nur für "Mädchen" und "Käse" sondern z.B. auch auf reden und leben, was hier mehr nach "räden und läben" klingt. Dadurch verraten sich viele Schwaben, die eigentlich hochdeutsch können, aber eben das "ä" nicht loswerden


----------



## jester.

Hier in NRW (oder zumindest in Aachen) spricht man fast alle Äs wie "echte" Äs aus.


----------



## Brioche

Considering that the word _Eltern_ comes from _Älteren,_ the *ä *versus *e* question has been around for a long time.


----------



## Henryk

In Thüringen und Berlin habe das "ä" noch nie als richtiges "ä" gehört.

Käse ist bei mir "Kese", "mähen"  "mehn" und "während" ist bei mir "wernt".


----------



## Whodunit

Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich vor Kurzem noch keine Ahnung hatte, wie man "Gräte" schreiben soll. Jeder bei uns spricht es wie "Kreta" aus, also hätte ich es in einem Rätsel (= Rezl ) auch "Krete" geschrieben und wunderte mich, warum es nicht in die Kästchen passt. 

Aus gewisser Schadenfreude fragte meine Mutter auch noch meine jüngeren Geschwister, aber beide hätten es ebenso "Krete" geschrieben. Ich werde wohl demnächst auf Fischknochen (Gräte) und Schusswaffe (Gewehr-Gewähr) zurückgreifen müssen.


----------



## pjay

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Egal ob kurz oder lang, das deutsche "ä" entspricht NICHT dem Laut des englischen a wie in "bad, hat" - der englische Laut ist viel viel offener. Ich selbst habe immer wieder Probleme damit, ein wirklich offenes, englisches "ä" zu sprechen.


Ich glaube, das kommt sehr auf den britischen Akzent an. Gerade in Großbritannien kann das "bad" extrem offen gesprochen werden. Es kann je nach Region aber auch ungefähr in den Bereich des deutschen ä gehen. Ganz so offen wie in Teilen von GB ist es in den USA meines Wissens nirgends.

Kurzum, das deutsche 'ä' ist eben ein offenes 'e'


----------



## Jana337

Ich mische auch ein bisschen, obwohl "eh" in einer deutlichen Überzahl sein müsste. Glaubt Ihr, es lohnt sich, darauf aufzupassen und das Mischen verlernen? Oder ist es so gut wie egal?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich mische auch ein bisschen, obwohl "eh" in einer deutlichen Überzahl sein müsste. Glaubt Ihr, es lohnt sich, darauf aufzupassen und das Mischen verlernen? Oder ist es so gut wie egal?
> 
> Jana


 
Mich würde nicht einmal stören, wenn du jedes Mal "ä" aussprichst. Es ist relativ egal, ob du mischst oder alles perfekt aussprichst.


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich mische auch ein bisschen, obwohl "eh" in einer deutlichen Überzahl sein müsste. Glaubt Ihr, es lohnt sich, darauf aufzupassen und das Mischen verlernen? Oder ist es so gut wie egal?



Hallo Jana,
Du brauchst Dir keine Sorgen zu machen und irgendeinen Aufwand zu treiben, denn auch eine gemischte Sprechweise ist völlig OK. Es verhält sich so, daß standardsprachliche Muttersprachler überwiegend "eh" verwenden, aber automatisch häufig "ä" sagen, wenn Sie das Wort extra-deutlich aussprechen wollen oder gar silbisch sprechen. Beim Buchstabieren wird natürlich auch "ä" verwendet. Auch in allen Fällen, in denen Verwechslungen möglich sind und der Kontext nicht eindeutig ist, wird einfach die "ä"-Form benutzt. 
Kajjo


----------



## Krümelmonster

Vielleicht würde es sich lohnen, wenn du in Deutschland lebst und dich an deine Region anpassen wolltest. Aber da Whodunit mit seiner "Grete" hier Baden-Württemberg genau so auffallen würde wie ich mit meinem "Läben" in Sachsen, halte ich es für unnötig, darauf zu achten, wenn man auf keine Region "spezialisiert" ist


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich mische auch ein bisschen, obwohl "eh" in einer deutlichen Überzahl sein müsste. Glaubt Ihr, es lohnt sich, darauf aufzupassen und das Mischen verlernen? Oder ist es so gut wie egal?
> 
> Jana


Jana, do you like to listen to books? I love listening, and I feel that when I listen to fine readers in English, I can't possibly go wrong.

I know that you hear German all the time, and I don't, not in conversations. I have no opportunity. Unlike you, unless people speak very properly, in a very clear, standard way, I can't understand a word. I have been quite spoiled by German readers who other Germans have told me are very fine. A couple are famous for dubbing movies, which is not claim to fame in the US but quite important in Germany, I've been told. I have a friend in Germany who knows the names of all the famous people who are well known for dubbing particular English and American actors, for instance.

When I compare the best readers with announcers on TV, who supposedly use very standard pronunciation, the readers of books speak more slowly, more clearly and in my opinion more elegantly. I also hear a greater range of accents. Same in German. This is why I am very familiar with "isch, ick, ich" and so on (making no attempt to use correct phonetics), because these fine readers will vary their pronunciation when reading dialogue. Same with the pronunciation of "r", and of course with the vowel sound you have mentioned. I suppose, like our English readers, they have to capture regional flavor without departing so much from standard pronunciation as to become hard to understand for even some listeners.

I don't know if this is true in German, but peopl who learn to speak like any of these fine English (speaking) readers would be greatly admired, and it would not matter if they picked up the accent of fine BE or AE readers. It's also just fine to mix and match accents in any way, so long as the mixing is using correct pronunciation from different areas. If you say "haven't" as in AE but "can't" as in BE, "car" as in Maine, the very worst result would be that people would think you sounded rather exotic, unique. 

Of course, I may be totally wrong in regard to German, but I hope not. I hear people speak English from around the word, and no matter how unusual their accents may be, if they speak with fine grammar and mastery of the language itself, I truly think the unusual accents add a bit of mystique and a whole lot of charm.

Who, Kajjo, others, do you agree? 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Who, Kajjo, others, do you agree?


 
I'm not sure. I have never (and I mean never) met anyone who can speak 100% High German. Even some foreigners and learners whose German is excellent have a little accent. And everyone in Germany has either a dialect or a foreign accent. I would be surprised if there was someone who could speak High German.

This is the difference between written and spoken German. When you listen to recorded German or some "Hörbuch", you often recognize that the person forces himself not to reveal his dialect.

I think that this is the difference between German and English: In English, some people (I'm thinking of Elroy) can speak it without accent or dialect - without mistake or wrong grammar. It is nearly impossible in German, I guess.

I'd like to hear other opinions.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I'm not sure. I have never (and I mean never) met anyone who can speak 100% High German. Even some foreigners and learners whose German is excellent have a little accent.


I personally prefer the term "standard German". "High German" is a confusing term to me.


> And everyone in Germany has either a dialect or a foreign accent. I would be surprised if there was someone who could speak High German.


I know that there are people who can speak German in a way that is very easy for me to understand. I assume that when they do so, they are making an effort. In the same way, when I concentrate on how I am speaking, I can eliminate most of the speech patterns or habits that would make me difficult to understand. I have to make sure that I say "doing", not "doin'", "going to", not "gonna", "what do you want", not "watcha want". For me speaking very clearly and correctly is like "flipping a switch". I don't think most Americans can do it. In addition, speaking clearly does not mean that I remove all traces of an "accent" from my speech. We all speak with some kind of accent. My accent merely becomes more standard. 


> This is the difference between written and spoken German. When you listen to recorded German or some "Hörbuch", you often recognize that the person forces himself not to reveal his dialect.


I'm afraid to continue this much more, since it is really getting off topic, and that is probably my fault. People who read books have been trained to speak clearly. However, some people speak very well with little training, and when those people read, you do not sense that they are repressing anything. I don't know if it is the same in Germany.


> I think that this is the difference between German and English: In English, some people (I'm thinking of Elroy) can speak it without accent or dialect - without mistake or wrong grammar. It is nearly impossible in German, I guess.


No one speaks English without an accent. You may *like* the accent of the person speaking, which is a very different thing. 

Gaer

I'd like to hear other opinions. [/quote]


----------



## pjay

> And everyone in Germany has either a dialect or a foreign accent. I would be surprised if there was someone who could speak High German.


People who are not exactly from my area, frequently tell me that I don't have an accent at all. I think it all depends on where you're from. Dialects are a lot more common in Southern Germany and parts of Eastern Germany.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Mir fällt gerade noch ein, was ich vor einiger Zeit in unserer Tageszeitung lesen durfte. Da war von "Worst-Case-Annahme" die rede und in einem Abschnitt der Zeitung wurde im humoristischen Sinne darüber geklagt, dass unsere ländlichen Bewohner auf einmal etwas von "Wurst und Käse" verstehen.
> 
> Es ist in der Tat so, dass manche nicht nur "Kehse" sagen, sondern sogar "Keyse".


 

Wenn meine Mutter freitags "Cold Case" guckt, frage ich sie auch immer scherzhaft, was das denn da für ein "Kalter Käse" sei, der da im Fernsehen läuft...


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich war auch an der Uni, wo ich Deutsch studiert habe. Mein Standpunkt ist, man sollte es richtig aussprechen und e von ä immer unterscheiden.

Schnee, See, Klee, Reh, Fee, Dreh, Zeh, Weh

Viele Deutsche verstehen gar nicht gähen, weil es vom Klang her, völlig anders ist als das vertraute gehen.

Es gibt auch Bedeutungsuntershiede: Lerche, Lärche, wäre / wehre, Wehrung, Währung. Und schließlich die richtige Aussprache unterstütz die Rechtschreibung. Wenn man es vermischt, weiß man nicht was zu schreiben ist. Das ist ähnlich wie im Spanischen das Problem mit ll / y, beides wird als [j] ausgesprochen. Das weite e ist historisch gesehen auch ein Umlaut, das durch Brechung des "i" in "e" entstand. Man sollte alle Umlaute richtig aussprechen, obwohl sie kein bedeutungsunterscheidendes Merkmal darstellen.


----------



## Whodunit

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Ich war auch an der Uni, wo ich Deutsch studiert habe. Mein Standpunkt ist, man sollte es richtig aussprechen und e von ä immer unterscheiden.


 
Du solltest die Ausgangsfrage lesen. Dort hat Jana Folgendes geschrieben:



> Ich möchte jetzt unsere Muttersprachler fragen, wie sie es aussprechen, um mir eventuell einen Überblick über regionale Unterschiede zu verschaffen


 
Und alle Muttersprachler sprechen "eh" und "ä" in der Alltagssprache gleich aus. Wir machen keinen Unterschied und Sinnentstellungen kommen im richtigen Kontext auch nicht zustande. Ich erinnere mich noch daran, als meine Lehrerin uns fragte, ob man "ehrlich wehrt am längsten" oder "ehrlich währt am längsten" schreibt. Ich habe mich sofort für Letzteres entschieden - aber nur vom Sinn des Wortes her; "wehren" - weiß ich - bedeutet nämlich etwas anderes.

In der Tagesschau und in vielen Dokumentionsfilmen wird "ä" vom "langen e" eindeutig unterschieden, aber darum geht es hier nicht.



> Schnee, See, Klee, Reh, Fee, Dreh, Zeh, Weh


 
Was willst du mit diesen Beispielen sagen? Ich spreche alle e-Laute gleich aus.



> Viele Deutsche verstehen gar nicht gähen, weil es vom Klang her, völlig anders ist als das vertraute gehen.


 
Was heißt denn "gähen"? 

Meinst du gähren, gähnen, ... ?



> Es gibt auch Bedeutungsuntershiede: Lerche, Lärche, wäre / wehre, Wehrung, Währung.


 
Sollte es zu Verwirrungen führen, so spricht man "Lärche" absichtlich mit einem extrem übertriebenen "ä" aus, wobei "er" und "är" an sich schon äußerst schwer zu unterscheiden sind.


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich habe "gehen" ausgesprochen als "gähen" gemeint. 
Selbst dir, ist es nicht eingefallen, was ich meine. ;-)


----------



## Kajjo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Ich war auch an der Uni, wo ich Deutsch studiert habe. Mein Standpunkt ist, man sollte es richtig aussprechen und e von ä immer unterscheiden.
> Schnee, See, Klee, Reh, Fee, Dreh, Zeh, Weh
> Viele Deutsche verstehen gar nicht gähen, weil es vom Klang her, völlig anders ist als das vertraute gehen.



Hallo Werwolf,
Du hast die Fragestellung nicht ganz verstanden. Es kommt sehr auf die Richtung des Wechsels an:

1) Natürlich darf man das deutsche "e" niemals als "ä" aussprechen, denn das würde in der Tat nicht verstanden werden oder zumindest sehr falsch klingen.

2) Andersherum darf man aber sehr wohl jederzeit "ä" als "e" aussprechen ohne irgendeine Gefahr, falsch verstanden zu werden. Ganz im Gegenteil, gerade in Norddeutschland, wo am ehesten Hochdeutsch gesprochen wird, überwiegt die "e"-Aussprache bei weitem.

3) Als Fremdsprachenschüler mag es aber in der Tat hilfreich sein, alle Vokale einfach korrekt und streng standardisiert zu sprechen. Dies unterstützt auch, wie Du richtig erkannt hast, die Orthographie.

Ich bleibe aber bei meiner Empfehlung, daß man "ä" einfach als "e" aussprechen kann. Nur bei betonter Aussprache oder konkreten Verwechslungsmöglichkeiten muß man zur "ä"-Aussprache wechseln.

Kajjo


----------



## WERWOLF

Ja sicher, ich spreche aus der Position eines Fremdsprachlers. Weißt du, ich habe hier in Tschechien viele Deutschlehrer! getroffen, die nicht einmal ö und ü richtig ausprechen konnten, geschweigedenn das deutsche Zäpfchen-R, das vergleichsweise weniger wichtig ist. Und all die Lehrer haben gähen und Schnää ausgesprochen, statt gehen und Schnee. Einfache Wörter wie "für", "Lehrer" waren ein unüberwindbares Problem. Und das "für" wurd zum "vier", Tür zum Tier, Züge zu Ziege. Entsetztlich!


----------



## ErOtto

Hi Jana,

"ä"/"eh" ist ausführlich kommentiert worden, deshalb werde ich es nicht tuen... aber ich möchte Deinen Originalpost aufgreifen um etwas zu korrigieren (scheint "untergegangen" zu sein):



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Die Lehrerin im Kurs ist (auf diese Frage) sicherlich aufgegangen (darauf) eingegangen, aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr daran.
> 
> Danke!
> 
> Jana


 
Nochmal im Klartext:

Die Lehrerin im Kurs ist sicherlich darauf eingegangen, aber...
oder
Die Lehrerin im Kurs ist auf diese Frage sicherlich eingegangen, aber...

Gruss

ErOtto


----------



## MrMagoo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Ich war auch an der Uni, wo ich Deutsch studiert habe. Mein Standpunkt ist, man sollte es richtig aussprechen und e von ä immer unterscheiden.


Hallo Werwolf,

das kann man natürlich so machen, nichts spräche dagegen.




> Viele Deutsche verstehen gar nicht gähen, weil es vom Klang her, völlig anders ist als das vertraute gehen.


Hier mußt Du ein wichtiges Kriterium beachten:
--> Das "ä" (in X-Sampa: [E:]) kann lediglich dieses weite, offene [E]-Phonem vertreten, nicht aber das geschlossenere [e:].
--> Das "e" [e:] allerdings schließt sowohl die geschlossene [e:], als auch die offene Aussprache [E:] ein.

Die "[e:r@]" kann also sowohl "Ähre" als auch "Ehre" bedeuten, wohingegen
die "[E:r@]" stets die "Ähre" sein muß und nicht "Ehre" bedeuten kann.

Das [e:] vertritt also im Grunde zwei Phoneme, das [E:] lediglich eins.
Dies gilt nur für die langen "e/ä", die kurzen haben generell nur die Aussprache [E].




> Es gibt auch Bedeutungsuntershiede: Lerche, Lärche, wäre / wehre, Wehrung, Währung.


Ja, das stimmt - (obwohl ich jetzt grad nachdenken muß, was eine "Wehrung" ist... aber egal), dennoch:
Für die (flapsig gesagt "mit ä geschriebenen Wörter" gelten beide Aussprachen, für die "mit e geschriebenen Wörter" lediglich die Aussprache mit [e:].

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Und alle Muttersprachler sprechen "eh" und "ä" in der Alltagssprache gleich aus. Wir machen keinen Unterschied und Sinnentstellungen kommen im richtigen Kontext auch nicht zustande.



_*Alle Muttersprachler?* Nein, ein von unbeugsamen Muttersprachlern bevölkertes Dorf hört nicht auf, dem eindringenden "ä" Widerstand zu leisten..._ 

Ne, Scherz beiseite, aber "alle" Muttersprachler machen das sicher nicht: Besonders in einigen südlicheren Sprachgebieten sind ä und e wohlunterschieden - auch in der Alltagssprache.




> Ich erinnere mich noch daran, als meine Lehrerin uns fragte, ob man "ehrlich wehrt am längsten" oder "ehrlich währt am längsten" schreibt. Ich habe mich sofort für Letzteres entschieden - aber nur vom Sinn des Wortes her; "wehren" - weiß ich - bedeutet nämlich etwas anderes.



Jetzt versuchst Du, das Schriftbild von der Aussprache abhängig zu machen - das funktioniert nicht so einfach; die unterschiedliche Herkunft der ("gleich ausgesprochenen") Wörter darf kein Maßstab sein, denn sonst müßtest Du z.B. auch "kosten" (="Geld wert sein") und "kosten" (="probieren") unterschiedlich aussprechen: "kosten" bedeutet etwas andres als "kosten" (und kommen auch etymologisch gesehen von verschiedenen Stämmen), aber sie werden dennoch gleich gesprochen - und geschrieben. 





> In der Tagesschau und in vielen Dokumentionsfilmen wird "ä" vom "langen e" eindeutig unterschieden, aber darum geht es hier nicht.



Genau, das hat aber was mit dem "Zwang" der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendeanstalten zu tun, möglichst "perfektes" Standarddeutsch zu benutzen.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## WERWOLF

Wehrung gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht, nur die Wehr. Hast du ein Link zur x-sampa auf Deutsch? Hab nur Sampa auf Engllisch gefunden.


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Werwolf,
> Du hast die Fragestellung nicht ganz verstanden. Es kommt sehr auf die Richtung des Wechsels an:
> 
> 1) Natürlich darf man das deutsche "e" niemals als "ä" aussprechen, denn das würde in der Tat nicht verstanden werden oder zumindest sehr falsch klingen.
> 
> 2) Andersherum darf man aber sehr wohl jederzeit "ä" als "e" aussprechen ohne irgendeine Gefahr, falsch verstanden zu werden. Ganz im Gegenteil, gerade in Norddeutschland, wo am ehesten Hochdeutsch* gesprochen wird, überwiegt die "e"-Aussprache bei weitem.
> 
> 3) Als Fremdsprachenschüler mag es aber in der Tat hilfreich sein, alle Vokale einfach korrekt und streng standardisiert zu sprechen. Dies unterstützt auch, wie Du richtig erkannt hast, die Orthographie.
> 
> Ich bleibe aber bei meiner Empfehlung, daß man "ä" einfach als "e" aussprechen kann. Nur bei betonter Aussprache oder konkreten Verwechslungsmöglichkeiten muß man zur "ä"-Aussprache wechseln.
> 
> Kajjo



* Du meinst "Standarddeutsch"; "Hochdeutsch" wird im ganzen Land gesprochen, im Süden noch weitaus mehr als im Norden! 

Sonst stimme ich Dir natürlich voll zu! 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Wehrung gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht, nur die Wehr. Hast du ein Link zur x-sampa auf Deutsch? Hab nur Sampa auf Engllisch gefunden.



Hallo Wolf, 

seltsam: Auf Wikipedia gab es eine sehr gute X-Sampa Tabelle, aber die ist wohl nicht mehr da - jedenfalls finde ich sie nicht mehr.

(Ich benutze X-Sampa, wenn mir die Zeichen der IPA fehlen, ist dann einfacher. 
Das Zeichen "E" steht für den etwas offeneren dt. e-Laut, also dem Umlaut-ä, sieht im IPA aus wie eine spiegelverkehrte "3").


----------



## WERWOLF

Die deutsche Standartsprache heißt aus historischen Gründen Hochdeutsch, weil im Süden früher zu der 2. Hochdeutschen Lautverschiebung gekommen ist. Diese Lautändereung gingen richtung Norden. Die Bezeichntun drückte ursprünglich den Gegensatz zu Niederdeursch / Plattdeutsch aus. 

Standartsprache kann man als Gegensatz zur z.B. Studentensprache oder einer Fachsprache oder Gaunersprache benutzen, würde ich sagen.


----------



## WERWOLF

Ja, ich weiß, früher hab ich mich damit befaßt, zu Zeiten der SAMPA. Das ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her.


----------



## MrMagoo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Die deutsche Standartsprache heißt aus historischen Gründen Hochdeutsch, weil im Süden früher zu der 2. Hochdeutschen Lautverschiebung gekommen ist. Diese Lautändereung gingen richtung Norden. Die Bezeichntun drückte ursprünglich den Gegensatz zu Niederdeursch / Plattdeutsch aus.
> 
> Standartsprache kann man als Gegensatz zur z.B. Studentensprache oder einer Fachsprache oder Gaunersprache benutzen, würde ich sagen.


Nein, das ist schief formuliert - so steht's zwar in fast jedem Werk zur deutschen Sprache, aber es ist dennoch sehr ungenau.

Es gibt ein _hochdeutsches_ und ein _niederdeutsches_ Sprachgebiet; das hochdeutsche Gebiet im Süden umfaßt die ober- und die mitteldeutschen Mundarten und unterscheidet sich vom _niederdeutschen_, also _plattdeutschen_ Gebiet im Norden dadurch, daß es die *2. Lautverschiebung* (= Verschiebung bestimmter Konsonanten) mitgemacht hat. Dabei sind diese Verschiebungen umso schwächer, je weiter man nach Norden geht.

---> Es heißt "_2. Lautverschiebung_" oder (weniger zutreffend): "Hochdeutsche Lautverschiebung", aber nicht "2. Hochdeutsche Lautverschiebung", das wäre doppelt gemoppelt. 

"Hochdeutsch" bezeichnet daher salopp gesagt alles, was die 2. Lautverschiebung mitgemacht hat, der Rest ist Niederdeutsch.

Unsere Standardsprache fußt _hauptsächlich_ auf mitteldeutschen, zum Teil auch auf hochdeutschen Dialekten (schließt aber auch einige wenige niederdeutsche Eigenheiten ein), daher wird der Begriff "Hochdeutsch" oft einfach synonym für die _Standardsprache_ verwandt. Das ist sehr ungenau und sollte auf jeden Fall vermieden werden, besonders, da es oft zu Mißverständnissen kommen kann.

Auch in der Literatur sind diese Begriffe unterschiedlich besetzt, daher muß man oft genau darauf achten, ob jetzt die "Standardsprache" gemeint ist oder eben "hochdeutsch" im Gegensatz zu "niederdeutsch".

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> _*Alle Muttersprachler?* Nein, ein von unbeugsamen Muttersprachlern bevölkertes Dorf hört nicht auf, dem eindringenden "ä" Widerstand zu leisten..._
> 
> Ne, Scherz beiseite, aber "alle" Muttersprachler machen das sicher nicht: Besonders in einigen südlicheren Sprachgebieten sind ä und e wohlunterschieden - auch in der Alltagssprache.


 
Das klingt natürlich sehr vage, wenn ich sage, dass "alle" Muttersprachler es so aussprechen würden. Aber ich glaube dennoch, dass es ein Großteil ist. Glaubst du nicht aber dass die Verwendung des eigentlichen ä-Lautes langsam zurückgeht/zurückgegangen ist?



> Jetzt versuchst Du, das Schriftbild von der Aussprache abhängig zu machen - das funktioniert nicht so einfach; die unterschiedliche Herkunft der ("gleich ausgesprochenen") Wörter darf kein Maßstab sein, denn sonst müßtest Du z.B. auch "kosten" (="Geld wert sein") und "kosten" (="probieren") unterschiedlich aussprechen: "kosten" bedeutet etwas andres als "kosten" (und kommen auch etymologisch gesehen von verschiedenen Stämmen), aber sie werden dennoch gleich gesprochen - und geschrieben.


 
Ich denke, du hast mein Beispiel nicht ganz verstanden. Ich weiß, dass "wehren" und "abwehren" mit "seine Schuld/Angriffe zurückwerfen/ihnen entgegen stehen" bedeutet. Demnach kann "währen" das nicht bedeuten. Außerdem muss "(be)währen" etwas mit "wahr" zu tun haben, was mit "Ehrlichkeit" sehr viel gemein hat. 



> Genau, das hat aber was mit dem "Zwang" der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendeanstalten zu tun, möglichst "perfektes" Standarddeutsch zu benutzen.


 
Eben weil kaum noch ein deutscher Muttersprachler freiwillig "Zähne" sagt, sondern viel lieber "Zehne".


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das klingt natürlich sehr vage, wenn ich sage, dass "alle" Muttersprachler es so aussprechen würden. Aber ich glaube dennoch, dass es ein Großteil ist. Glaubst du nicht aber dass die Verwendung des eigentlichen ä-Lautes langsam zurückgeht/zurückgegangen ist?


Das kann ich so genau nicht sagen, es kann schon sein, daß es zurückgeht; wenn, dann sehr langsam. Es kann aber auch sein, daß es erst "gefördert" wird.




> Ich denke, du hast mein Beispiel nicht ganz verstanden. Ich weiß, dass "wehren" und "abwehren" mit "seine Schuld/Angriffe zurückwerfen/ihnen entgegen stehen" bedeutet. Demnach kann "währen" das nicht bedeuten. Außerdem muss "(be)währen" etwas mit "wahr" zu tun haben, was mit "Ehrlichkeit" sehr viel gemein hat.


Und worauf willst Du nun hinaus?! :/ 
Also: Ich bin mir schon bewußt, daß Du den Unterschied zwischen wehren/währen kennst - darauf kam's mir auch nicht an - was ich zeigen wollte war nur, daß die Rechtschreibung nicht bzw. nicht immer die unterschiedliche Herkunft oder eine mögliche unterschiedliche Aussprache zweier Homonyme aufzeigt.




> Eben weil kaum noch ein deutscher Muttersprachler freiwillig "Zähne" sagt, sondern viel lieber "Zehne".


Nicht "kaum noch ein", sondern wahrscheinlich eher "noch immer kein" - nur weil der Standard eine Unterscheidung in "e" und "ä" vorschreibt, muß das ja nicht heißen, daß diese Unterscheidung schon immer da war. Die Aussprache "Zähne" z.B. klingt doch sehr aufgesetzt in den Mundarten, die nicht zwischen e/ä unterscheiden.


----------



## se16teddy

Brioche said:
			
		

> Considering that the word _Eltern_ comes from _Älteren,_ the *ä *versus *e* question has been around for a long time.


 
That's right, and 'echt' is often spelt 'ächt' in old books.  When I was taught German phonetics, they told me that a and ä are never distinguished in pronunciation when the vowel is short.


----------



## Sepia

gaer said:
			
		

> That's the problem. Without a thorough grounding in some kind of precise phontical system, talking about these things is very difficult. If I had to approximate "ständig", I'd do it this way: stendig. But it's not quite right.
> 
> To my ears it seems as though German has a sound that is about halfway between the sound of "e" as in "glee" and "a" as in "gate". If you think of a "sound dial" that would give you many increments between these two sounds, approaching one from the other, somewhere in between would get get a sound that is used in German (and other languages) that we don't seem to have in English. And BE has sounds that AE does not. Just consider the word "no" as the Queen might say it.
> 
> Gaer




If you can read the Alphabet, a, b, c, etc, you'll notice that pronouncing the letter "a" you start with an open sound (tongue still touching the teeth) that eventually closes to an "ee"-sound. (like in speed) If you do the first part and leaves out the "ee"-part - that is a German "ä".

Clear enough?


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Das kann ich so genau nicht sagen, es kann schon sein, daß es zurückgeht; wenn, dann sehr langsam. Es kann aber auch sein, daß es erst "gefördert" wird.


 
War es denn früher ausgeprägter oder eher ungewöhnlich? Wie ich aus den Beispielen "Ältern" und "ächt" entnehmen kann, wurde früher schon "ä" zu "e" und ist kein neues Phänomen.



> Und worauf willst Du nun hinaus?! :/
> Also: Ich bin mir schon bewußt, daß Du den Unterschied zwischen wehren/währen kennst - darauf kam's mir auch nicht an - was ich zeigen wollte war nur, daß die Rechtschreibung nicht bzw. nicht immer die unterschiedliche Herkunft oder eine mögliche unterschiedliche Aussprache zweier Homonyme aufzeigt.


 
Ich spreche nicht von der Rechtschreibung, sondern von der falschen Homonymität. Die Wörter "währen" und "wehren" werden nicht Grundlos unterschiedlich geschrieben, oder?



> Nicht "kaum noch ein", sondern wahrscheinlich eher "noch immer kein" - nur weil der Standard eine Unterscheidung in "e" und "ä" vorschreibt, muß das ja nicht heißen, daß diese Unterscheidung schon immer da war. Die Aussprache "Zähne" z.B. klingt doch sehr aufgesetzt in den Mundarten, die nicht zwischen e/ä unterscheiden.


 
Meinst du, dass man irgendwann noch zwischen "e" und "ä" unterscheiden *wird*?


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Die Wörter "währen" und "wehren" werden nicht Grundlos unterschiedlich geschrieben, oder?



Und wenn? Es gibt derart viele Wörter mit mehreren Bedeutungen im Deutschen, daß dies doch kein ernstgemeintes Argument sein kann. Ich nehme eher an, daß es dafür etymologische Gründe gibt und keine gewollte, rationale Entscheidung vorliegt.

Ich glaube aber auch, daß sich im Hochdeutschen (oder für MrMagoo: in der deutschen Standardsprache) die Aussprache "eh" statt "ä" durchsetzen wird.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Und wenn? Es gibt derart viele Wörter mit mehreren Bedeutungen im Deutschen, daß dies doch kein ernstgemeintes Argument sein kann. Ich nehme eher an, daß es dafür etymologische Gründe gibt und keine gewollte, rationale Entscheidung vorliegt.


 
Also, noch mal. 

Ich meine, dass "wehren" und "währen" aus etymologischen Gründen unterschiedlich buchstabiert werden. Vielleicht wurden sie noch nie anders ausgesprochen, vielleicht hat man diese [ε:]/[e:]-Unterscheidung einst eingeführt?

"Kosten" und "kosten" als Verben kann man etymologisch kaum anders schreiben. Wenn du allerdings "die Kosst" schreibst, musst du auch "kossten" schreiben, stimmt's?


----------



## WERWOLF

Wehren und wärhen sollte immer alders ausgesprochen werden. Obendrauf das e/ä ist hier ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal. Ich verstehe gar nichts in dieser Diskussion. Heißt das Thema Sprechfaulheit? Sprechen wir doch über die Standaraussprache!


----------



## gaer

Sepia said:
			
		

> If you can read the Alphabet, a, b, c, etc, you'll notice that pronouncing the letter "a" you start with an open sound (tongue still touching the teeth) that eventually closes to an "ee"-sound. (like in speed) If you do the first part and leaves out the "ee"-part - that is a German "ä".
> 
> Clear enough?


To be honest, the only thing "clear" about "ä" and "e" in German is the sound in words that I hear as spoken by various Germans speaking the language, and my experience is almost 100% limited to recordings of books. If I have heard a word spoken many times by a particular person, I can immitate the sound very closely. If the same word is spoken many times by two different people who pronounce it different, I can imitate that too. But I can't describe what I hear, and I can't describe what I hear in English either.

To be honest, this whole discussion is totally frustrating to me. I don't process sound by talking about it. I process it by HEARING it.

It would be highly interesting, for instance, to hear how all the members participating in this discussion pronounce many words that would illustrate what you all are talking about. SEEING members WRITE about how they pronounce words is utterly useless to me. I'm sorry, but I truly think it is pointless. All of you who know me know that it is highly unusual for me to make such an inflexible statement, but I loathe circular arguments, and this one, in my opinion, is getting nowhere.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Dear Gaer,
I am sure that all Germans and most of German learners will be able to follow the discussion. As soon as someone has to learn the different ä/eh/e sounds, he is confronted with the observation that most Germans do not use the ä sound often, but substitute it with eh. 

I agree that learning pronunciation by listening is much more profound and facile, however, I often profit from written tips regarding English pronunciation. As soon as one knows enough words, it helps to know which words rhyme or contain the same vowel sound in order to learn new words.

But again, you are right that THIS thread has become quite destructive and worthless.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Dear Gaer,
> I am sure that all Germans and most of German learners will be able to follow the discussion. As soon as someone has to learn the different ä/eh/e sounds, he is confronted with the observation that most Germans do not use the ä sound often, but substitute it with eh.


This has certainly been my experience, Kajjo.


> I agree that learning pronunciation by listening is much more profound and facile, however, I often profit from written tips regarding English pronunciation. As soon as one knows enough words, it helps to know which words rhyme or contain the same vowel sound in order to learn new words.


I agree that written symbols are helpful, but with two reservations:

1) You have to know that words that rhyme in one country or one area of a country do not in another. Obviously "might" and "mate" rhyme in Australia, "seen" and "been" rhyme in England, etc. These are elementary examples, so they don't cause problems. But subtle differences are not only difficult to express with symbols, they can be so subtle as to defy description. As I once tried to point out, the are infinite steps between "a" as in "late" and "e" as in "see". We only recognize the "steps" that exist in our languages, but from these subtle differences we are able to pinpoint the exact region someone is from without quite knowing how.

2) Even in elementary situations, you first have to hear what a symbol sounds like. So in the case of "ä" and "eh", you have to start out hearing a bunch of rhyming words using these sounds. You have to "phonetically define" the sounds. To you this will probably seem ridiculous. How could someone miss those? But I assure you that I am lost.

Let me give you one example: the German professor, according to my eye, said "geht" with a sound that was approximately midway between "geet" (as in street) and "gate". I can't describe it better, but I could duplicate it. I have no idea if this was a consistent difference. But I believe he made a noticeable difference between that sound and "spät". But I'm not sure, and I may have the whole thing reversed. That's how mixed up I get, and because I have had no opportunity to hear people speak German in a very long time, it's gotten much worse. I will listen again to a book and see if I can draw some kind of conclusion, based on what I hear. I don't listen to broadcasts and things like that because it's just frustrating. The speech is too fast, and usually I'm not in the least bit interested in what is being discussed. I should listen more, I know.
====
But again, you are right that THIS thread has become quite destructive and worthless.

I don't want to express it that strongly. I only want to say that trying to make hard and fast rules about exactly how any standard version of any language should be spoken is a tricky business. For instance, I recently found out that there is something called "Broadcast Standard English". Furthermore, this is supposedly based on some part of Ohio. But I assure you this is a terrible oversimplification, and the idea that people are speaking correctly, that some kind of pure American English exists is an illusion. If you listen very closly, you realize that the variation is only lessened. In addition, we begin to accept this accent, or the idea of it, as central, standard and superior, when in fact it's "correctness" is driven by politics, economics and history! If you are interested, I'll give you some concrete examples in a PM. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Wehren und wärhen sollte immer alders ausgesprochen werden. Obendrauf das e/ä ist hier ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal.


 
Hör dir bitte die Beispiele auf dieser Seite an (in der rechten Spalte auf "ä" klicken). Manchmal wird "eh" (Mädchen) ausgesprochen, manchmal tatsächlich "ä" (kläglich). Ich finde persönlich die Aussprache von "Mädchen" mit "eh" viel natürlicher als die von "kläglich" mit "ä". Es klingt einfach viel zu gehoben, wenn nicht sogar lächerlich in manchen Kontexten.



> stehe gar nichts in dieser Diskussion. Heißt das Thema Sprechfaulheit? Sprechen wir doch über die Standaraussprache!


 
Nein, das Thema heißt weder "Sprechfaulheit" noch "falsche Aussprache" oder sonst was. Es heißt "Alltagssprache", wenn du's so willst.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit, das ist eine großartige Seite zum Thema Aussprache. Im übrigen stimmen wir natürlich überein, was die Aussprache eh/ä angeht.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Whodunit, das ist eine großartige Seite zum Thema Aussprache.


 
Die findest du, glaube ich, auch in unserem schönen Resources-Thread. 

Allerdings finde ich es seltsam, dass "Mädchen" und "kläglich" so unterschiedlich ausgesprochen werden. Schön aber finde ich an der Seite, dass sie "[kø:niç] verwenden.



> Im übrigen stimmen wir natürlich überein, was die Aussprache eh/ä angeht.


 
Das freut mich.


----------



## WERWOLF

In meinem Aussprachewörterbuch steht: 
Mädchen mɛ:tçən

Hier ein hilfreiches Werkzeug zur Transpription: http://www.linguiste.org/phonetics/ipa/chart/keyboard/


----------



## Whodunit

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> In meinem Aussprachewörterbuch steht:
> Mädchen mɛ:tçən
> 
> Hier ein hilfreiches Werkzeug zur Transpription: http://www.linguiste.org/phonetics/ipa/chart/keyboard/


 
Ich sehe zwei Kästchen in deiner Transkription. Und eines davon ist an der entscheidenden Stelle. Hilfreicher ist es, wenn du "Lucida Sans Unicode" wählst:

*mɛ:tçən*


----------



## WERWOLF

Hab ich gemacht., glaub ich


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Also: Ich bin mir schon bewußt, daß Du den Unterschied zwischen wehren/währen kennst - darauf kam's mir auch nicht an - was ich zeigen wollte war nur, daß die Rechtschreibung nicht bzw. nicht immer die unterschiedliche Herkunft oder eine mögliche unterschiedliche Aussprache zweier Homonyme aufzeigt.


I believe your point is that context is what allows us to understand words that are pronounced the same way, whether they are spelled differently or NOT spelled differently. In the same way that we know immediately what is meant by a word that has one spelling but two completely different meanings and two completely different origins, we also differentiate between two words that are spellled differently but that are not pronounced differently.

To illustrate: 

1. bar (a straight piece metal that is longer than it is wide and has any of various uses ), bar (a place where people go to drink)
2. bear, bare, two words that have different meanings and different spellings that are often pronounced exactly the same way.

To me all this is pretty clear.

It also leads me to conclude that there are words with two spellings, one using "ä" and one using "eh", that MAY or may NOT be pronounced differently, and it does not keep people from being understood.

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> War es denn früher ausgeprägter oder eher ungewöhnlich? Wie ich aus den Beispielen "Ältern" und "ächt" entnehmen kann, wurde früher schon "ä" zu "e" und ist kein neues Phänomen.


 
Es ist kein "ä" zu "e" geworden -> Ein Prinzip der Rechtschreibung ist, daß man verwandte Wörter auch ähnlich schreibt. Man hat daher, als 1901 endlich eine einheitliche Schreibung durchgesetzt wurde, bei vielen Wörtern ein altes "e" durch ein "ä" ersetzt, wenn die Verwandtschaft zum Stammwort noch erkennbar war.
Dieses Prinzip ist aber bei "Eltern", das ja von "alt" kommt, nicht durchgehalten; eigentlich hätte man es mit "ä" schreiben müssen. 
Dasselbe gilt z.B. auch für die Form "edel", die von "Adel" abgeleitet ist und daher eigentlich mit "ä" geschrieben werden müßte.




> Ich spreche nicht von der Rechtschreibung, sondern von der falschen Homonymität. Die Wörter "währen" und "wehren" werden nicht Grundlos unterschiedlich geschrieben, oder?


 
Nein, aber: Dies ist lediglich eine Sache auf Normebene der Rechtschreibung: Man hätte genausogut die eine oder die andere Schreibung für beide Wörter durchsetzen können, das hätte niemanden stören müssen, denn die passende Bedeutung ergibt sich aus dem Kontext.




> Meinst du, dass man irgendwann noch zwischen "e" und "ä" unterscheiden *wird*?


 
Wenn das weiter so sanktioniert wird wie es der Fall ist, dann denke ich, daß es gut sein kann, daß das passieren kann.


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> I believe your point is that context is what allows us to understand words that are pronounced the same way, whether they are spelled differently or NOT spelled differently. In the same way that we know immediately what is meant by a word that has one spelling but two completely different meanings and two completely different origins, we also differentiate between two words that are spellled differently but that are not pronounced differently.
> 
> To illustrate:
> 
> 1. bar (a straight piece metal that is longer than it is wide and has any of various uses ), bar (a place where people go to drink)
> 2. bear, bare, two words that have different meanings and different spellings that are often pronounced exactly the same way.
> 
> To me all this is pretty clear.
> 
> It also leads me to conclude that there are words with two spellings, one using "ä" and one using "eh", that MAY or may NOT be pronounced differently, and it does not keep people from being understood.
> 
> Gaer


 

Exactly!!


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Dasselbe gilt z.B. auch für die Form "edel", die von "Adel" abgeleitet ist und daher eigentlich mit "ä" geschrieben werden müßte.


 
Heißt das, jemand hätte uns dazu verdonnern können, "edel" mit einem schönen langen "ä" auszusprechen? 



> Nein, aber: Dies ist lediglich eine Sache auf Normebene der Rechtschreibung: Man hätte genausogut die eine oder die andere Schreibung für beide Wörter durchsetzen können, das hätte niemanden stören müssen, denn die passende Bedeutung ergibt sich aus dem Kontext.


 
Das ist doch kein Argument (). Man könnte jedes Wort schreiben, wie man will, aus dem Kontext ergibt sich der Sinn immer:

Vän ich sooh schrajm wirde, könnds dih mahjsdn drózdeem läsn, vajl dahr konndäks iah áhläß farrreeth, ohdar?


----------



## WERWOLF

Bei der Deklination wird es offenbar, daß es sich um ein g handelt:
des Tages, dem Tage, die Tage, den Tagen

Dieses Prinzip vereinfacht das Lesen denn das Schriftbild verändert sich nicht.
Bei der Orthographie wird auf verschiedene Aspekte Rücksicht genommen: Ethymologie, Aussprache, Morphologie, Herkungft. Das Ergebnis ist ein Kompromis unter diesen Prinzipien.


----------



## Whodunit

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Bei der Deklination wird es offenbar, daß es sich um ein g handelt:
> des Tages, dem Tage, die Tage, den Tagen
> 
> Dieses Prinzip vereinfacht das Lesen denn das Schriftbild verändert sich nicht.
> Bei der Orthographie wird auf verschiedene Aspekte Rücksicht genommen: Ethymologie, Aussprache, Morphologie, Herkungft. Das Ergebnis ist ein Kompromis unter diesen Prinzipien.


 
Und genau das meinte ich mit meiner Anmerkung, falls du es noch einmal durchlesen möchtest:



> Ich denke, etymologisch verwandte Wörter sollten auch verwandt geschrieben werden ...


 
Mit "Etymologie" ist natürlich nicht nur die vergangene Sprachwissenschaft sondern auch die gegenwärtige Deklination gemeint.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das ist doch kein Argument ().


I think what Magoo is saying is very logical and probably describes what has happened.

You are assuming, for instance, that the word you know today as "edel" was spelled as it is today for reasons of sound, of pronunciation, and not for consistency.

When people, as a group, decide to make spelling more "consistent", often the choices are no more logical than flipping a coin. "Should we spell it this way or that way?"

I believe most people are assuming that the long "ä" and "e" sounds are pure sounds. This is not what I hear. What I hear tells me that that it is more like a continuity that starts at one place and ends at another. You can define reasonable limits.

For instance, you might consider our "ee" sound, as one "bee" on limit. Your sounds are never that "closed". Consider the "a" sound as in "say" as another limit. Your sounds are never that "open". If my terms are confusing, it's because we don't have anything that is more reliable that does not get incredibly complicate and necessitate years of study.

I realize this is horribly simplistic, but it illustrates a point. I'm a musician. I deal in sound. Most people think that there are certain pitches and nothing in between, when in fact there are an INFINITY of pitches between two "official" pitches in our Westen system. This means, again being simplistic, that between the note we call "E" and the one we call "F" there is whole universe of possiblities. A very tiny universe, but there is no limit. Just as there is no limit to the possible numbers we could think of between 2 and 3.

Our ears are so sensitive to the most incredibly minor variations in pronunication that we are not only able to immediately recognize people from our own areas, we know immediately when we are talking to friends or family members. Any attempt to describe how anything is pronounced is, at best, a very rough attempt.

That's why in this whole "ä" versus "eh" discussion, I have been confused. The vowel sound seems to change as the speed at which words are pronounced changes, and the sound I hear also changes according to which consonants come before and after the vowels. These things cause additional variations.

I believe individuals pronounce indivdual words consistently when speaking at a consistent speed and using a consistent vocabulary in a consistent environment. That's the problem. Human beings are anything but consistent.

The moment you begin analyzing large groups of words using even one vowel sound and try to define how that vowel sound is heard in all words in all groups, I think the best you can do is a very rough approximation.

And by the way:


> Vän ich sooh schrajm wirde, könnds dih mahjsdn drózdeem läsn, vajl dahr konndäks iah áhläß farrreeth, ohdar?


I don't know what you wrote, but if you look at English a few centuries ago, it was almost that inconsistent, willful and individualistic! 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I think what Magoo is saying is very logical and probably describes what has happened.


 
I'm awaiting his answer. 



> You are assuming, for instance, that the word you know today as "edel" was spelled as it is today for reasons of sound, of pronunciation, and not for consistency.


 
Yes, I think that if the word "edel" has to do with "Adel", it should be spelled with an "ä". However, to be honest, we would have have to change "rännen" (because of "er rann"). I know why we don't do this - but I think we would get too far off-topic ... 



> When people, as a group, decide to make spelling more "consistent", often the choices are no more logical than flipping a coin. "Should we spell it this way or that way?"


 
Right, that's why I like spelling reforms whenever necessary. 



> I believe most people are assuming that the long "ä" and "e" sounds are pure sounds. This is not what I hear. What I hear tells me that that it is more like a continuity that starts at one place and ends at another. You can define reasonable limits.


 
I can tell you for sure that you would sound very natural and almost "native", if you pronounced every long "ä" as if it were "eh". No one would eye you strangely because of your saying "Mädchen" as correctly as possible, but it sounds a bit formal. It's maybe comparable to your "I'm" versus "I am". To emphasis something, the "formal version" is better, to converse with people, the "informal version" is ok.

I won't comment on the rest you said, because either I agree with you or I have nothing to say (I'm not very into music, that's why I don't want to elaborate on that topic.)



> I don't know what you wrote, but if you look at English a few centuries ago, it was almost that inconsistent, willful and individualistic!


 
Good adjectives - to describe my intention! The sentence should read:

Wenn ich so schreiben würde, könnten es die meisten trotzdem lesen, weil der Kontext ja alles verrät, oder?

I hope you can see my point.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I can tell you for sure that you would sound very natural and almost "native", if you pronounced every long "ä" as if it were "eh". No one would eye you strangely because of your saying "Mädchen" as correctly as possible, but it sounds a bit formal. It's maybe comparable to your "I'm" versus "I am". To emphasis something, the "formal version" is better, to converse with people, the "informal version" is ok.


I assure you I have no worries about sounding too formal. I have more worries about people giggling, as when I was looking for "Bücher" and people thought I was saying "Büsche". It was SO many years ago when I was in Berlin, but I had no problems being understood when I said words with "ä" or "eh". I just imitated my teacher, who I think spoke very pleasantly.

There are other words that gave me a huge problem, but that would truly be off topic. 


> I won't comment on the rest you said, because either I agree with you or I have nothing to say (I'm not very into music, that's why I don't want to elaborate on that topic.)


It's easy. The same thing is true of colors. Think of the difficulty trying to pick a color that is exactly right when the color is not a primary color. 


> Good adjectives - to describe my intention! The sentence should read:
> 
> Wenn ich so schreiben würde, könnten es die meisten trotzdem lesen, weil der Kontext ja alles verrät, oder?
> 
> I hope you can see my point.


I understand your point, but that's pretty severe. I have no idea, for instance, why you chose "schrajm" for "schreiben".  

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Heißt das, jemand hätte uns dazu verdonnern können, "edel" mit einem schönen langen "ä" auszusprechen?


 

Aber ja natürlich! 
Man wird ja auch in der Schule dazu verdonnert, "M*[E:]*dchen" oder "K*[E:]*se" zu sagen und nicht "M*[e:]*dchen" oder "K*[e:]*se". 





> Das ist doch kein Argument (). Man könnte jedes Wort schreiben, wie man will, aus dem Kontext ergibt sich der Sinn immer:
> 
> Vän ich sooh schrajm wirde, könnds dih mahjsdn drózdeem läsn, vajl dahr konndäks iah áhläß farrreeth, ohdar?


 
Stimmt genau: Die Rechtschreibung ist ein genormtes Regelwerk, das vorschreibt, wie Du schreiben sollst. Momentan ist "Duden" das standardisierte Regelwerk der deutschen Sprache, d.h. "richtig" oder "falsch" entscheidet sich auf Grund der Regeln die im Duden stehen.
Der Duden muß aber nicht immer das Standardwerk bleiben; es wäre möglich, daß z.B. Brockhaus irgendwann einmal den Standard vorgibt - dann wäre der Duden nur eines unter vielen Regelwerken, so wie heute der Brockhaus.

*Ob* Du diesem Regelwerk aber folgst, ist allein Deine Entscheidung - Du mußt Dir nur der Folgen bewußt sein, wenn Du es nicht tust: Sanktionen der Gesellschaft! 
Schreibst Du nicht nach Duden, dann hagelt es von allen Seiten Hohn und Spott à la "Lern erstmal richtig Deutsch", "Der ist ja Legastheniker", "Schreib mal vernünftig" und in der Schule gibt's im Diktat dann eben eine 6.

Du merkst doch schon, was es für heftige Auseinandersetzungen bezüglich der alten und der neuen Rechtschreibung gibt. Ich schreibe nach der alten und wurde (zumindest anfangs) von Dir immer wieder an den Pranger gestellt - nach dem Motto "der schreibt ja nicht nach den Regeln".
Natürlich schreibe ich nach den Regeln - sogar nach den Regeln des Duden, nur eben nach den alten.
Ich könnte genausogut nach den Regeln von Brockhaus oder Bertelsmann schreiben (wenn die sich nicht wegen eben solcher Sanktionen immer weiter an Duden anpassen würden) - oder eben meine eigene Rechtschreibung entwickeln und benutzen. Du könntest das auch. 
Ich _könnte_ und manchmal wollte ich sogar, aber ich hab keine Lusten, mir dann jedesmal vorhalten zu lassen "Guckt mal, ist der doof, der kann ja gar nicht richtig schreiben!" 


Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Schreibst Du nicht nach Duden, dann hagelt es von allen Seiten Hohn und Spott à la "Lern erstmal richtig Deutsch", "Der ist ja Legastheniker", "Schreib mal vernünftig" und in der Schule gibt's im Diktat dann eben eine 6.


I will be monitoring responses to these thoughts with great interest! 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> I will be monitoring responses to these thoughts with great interest!
> 
> Gaer


 
*lol* Mich dünkt, da liegt jemand schon wie ein kleines Wiesel auf der Lauer...


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Aber ja natürlich!
> Man wird ja auch in der Schule dazu verdonnert, "M*[E:]*dchen" oder "K*[E:]*se" zu sagen und nicht "M*[e:]*dchen" oder "K*[e:]*se".


 
Um wieder auf unser Thema zurückzukommen: Wenn also jemand gesagt hätte, es müsse "ädel" heißen, so müssten wir es laut Duden auch mit [E:] aussprechen, stimmt's? Demmach bestimmt also die Rechtschreibung die Aussprache? - Unvorstellbar! 



> *Ob* Du diesem Regelwerk aber folgst, ist allein Deine Entscheidung - Du mußt Dir nur der Folgen bewußt sein, wenn Du es nicht tust: Sanktionen der Gesellschaft!
> Schreibst Du nicht nach Duden, dann hagelt es von allen Seiten Hohn und Spott à la "Lern erstmal richtig Deutsch", "Der ist ja Legastheniker", "Schreib mal vernünftig" und in der Schule gibt's im Diktat dann eben eine 6.


 
Ist es nicht aber besser, dass wir ein genoirmtes Regelwerk haben und nicht schreiben können, wie wir wollen? 



> Du merkst doch schon, was es für heftige Auseinandersetzungen bezüglich der alten und der neuen Rechtschreibung gibt. Ich schreibe nach der alten und wurde (zumindest anfangs) von Dir immer wieder an den Pranger gestellt - nach dem Motto "der schreibt ja nicht nach den Regeln".
> Natürlich schreibe ich nach den Regeln - sogar nach den Regeln des Duden, nur eben nach den alten.
> Ich könnte genausogut nach den Regeln von Brockhaus oder Bertelsmann schreiben (wenn die sich nicht wegen eben solcher Sanktionen immer weiter an Duden anpassen würden) - oder eben meine eigene Rechtschreibung entwickeln und benutzen. Du könntest das auch.
> Ich _könnte_ und manchmal wollte ich sogar, aber ich hab keine Lusten (schönes Wort!), mir dann jedesmal vorhalten zu lassen "Guckt mal, ist der doof, der kann ja gar nicht richtig schreiben!"


 
Kann man sich denn gegen all diese Meinungen rechtfertigen, indem man behauptet, dass man nicht dumm ist, wenn man seine eigene Rechtschreibung entwicklelt hat?


----------



## 0stsee

Hi Jana,

even though I live in Rostock, I learned to really speak German in Bonn, and I adopted the language practice there, among others: "ich" sounding almost like "isch", and the open pronunciation of Käse.
I deliberately broke the habit of saying "isch", but kept saying Käse the way I always had. I noticed that the Rostocker pronounce it so closed, it sounded to me almost like "Kiese" instead of "Kese".
I kept the open pronunciation because I'm used to it, and I find the closed one too _niedlich_ (sorry for the lack of the exact vocabulary).


Mark


----------



## Hutschi

Ich komme aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald, dort spricht man Itzgründisch, das ist ein fränkischer Dialekt, der sich sehr stark von Hochdeutsch unterscheidet, oder Hochdeutsch mit einem typischen Akzent. Ich lebe aber in Sachsen, seit ich drei Jahre alt bin. Meine Eltern brachten mir Hochdeutsch bei und den Dialekt kann ich nicht mehr aktiv sprechen. 

In meiner inneren Stimme höre ich immer einen leichten Unterschied, selbst wenn er (wahrscheinlich) nicht gesprochen wird.

"Bären" und "Beeren" höre ich als Kontrast - oder es wird bei besonders betonter Rede als Kontrast gesprochen. Es kann daran liegen, dass ich Hochdeutsch sehr stark durch Lesen gelernt habe.

Normalerweise klingt es gleich, ist aber etwas abhängig vom Wort bzw. den umgebenden Konsonanten. 

Es gibt übrigens ein Duden-Aussprachewörterbuch, ich werde mal nachsehen, was dort drin steht.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich hatte eben eine Besprechung und besonders auf die Bildung und den Kontrast von e-ä geachtet. Es ist der sächsische Bereich und eine Art Dresdner Ortsdialekt.

1. Ich habe (praktisch) keinen Unterschied von ä und e als Bedeutungskontrast festgestellt.

2. Alle Sprecher aus der Umgebung sprechen es ähnlich aus und meist eher als "ä" als als "e". (Das wird in anderen Gegenden als schlechte Aussprache betrachtet.)

3. Eine Reihe anderer Buchstaben werden durch ein "ä" wiedergegeben.

Beispiele:

ein -> än (ähnlich wie Englisch "an")
sie -> sä
ver -> va (kein e-laut, "er" wird zu einem kurzen "a"-Laut, der manchmal ganz leicht diphtongisiert ist (väa)
es -> äs
mehr -> mäa (diphtongisiert)
werden -> wäa
kein -> käjn (im Prinzip wird hier das "e" wie ein "ä" gesprochen, das "i" nur kurz angedeutet, eher wie ein kurzes "j")
aufwendig -> offwändsch
oben -> ohm (e wird nicht gesprochen)
du -> dä (kurzes ä") Was machst du denn da ->"was machsdädänn da"
ge (als Vorsilbe) -> gä gekriegt -> gägricht
das -> däs 
Wissen wir ja -> wissmäaja 
geben -> gäben 

sechs -> sächs

aufgemacht -> offgämachd (ich weiß nicht, wie ich hier das "t" wiedergeben soll. Es ist nicht so hart, wie im Standard, aber auch nicht so wie in Englisch.

jedenfalls -> jedenfalls (hier habe ich eher ein "e" gehört, als ein "ä")

Man muss beachten, dass sich die Ohren "justieren", das System bildet eine Art Filter. Der Sprecher nimmt eventuell etwas anderes wahr, als der Hörer.


----------



## Hutschi

Bedeutungsunterschied bei langem e und ä

gibt es zum Beispiel bei

Bären - zum Beispiel: Braunbären
Beeren - zum Beispiel: Blaubeeren.

Sie werden aber nicht überall unterschiedlich gesprochen, und manchmal nur, um den Unterschied zu betonen.

Einen Unterschied, auch in der Aussprache, gibt es oft bei Verben:

lege - Ich lege den Stein auf den Tisch.
läge - Wenn ich im Bett läge, wäre ich nicht hier. (Möglischkeitsform)

Vielleicht ist die Unterscheidung in der Aussprache aber regional. In der Schriftspräche ist sie wesentlich. 

Übrigens beeinflusst die Schriftsprache auf gewisse Weise die Aussprache.


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi said:


> Ich hatte eben eine Besprechung und besonders auf die Bildung und den Kontrast von e-ä geachtet. Es ist der sächsische Bereich und eine Art Dresdner Ortsdialekt.


 
Interessant! Ich beobachte auch sehr gerne den hier gesprochenen Dialekt. Ich wohne etwa 100 Kilometer von Dresden in nördlicher Richtung entfernt.



> 1. Ich habe (praktisch) keinen Unterschied von ä und e als Bedeutungskontrast festgestellt.


 
Bei uns werden alle langen [e:]- und [ε:]-Laute als "ee" (also [e:]) gesprochen. Das mag im tieferen Sachsen anders sein.



> 2. Alle Sprecher aus der Umgebung sprechen es ähnlich aus und meist eher als "ä" als als "e". (Das wird in anderen Gegenden als schlechte Aussprache betrachtet.)


 
Das kann maximal bei den kurzen Lauten der Fall sein. Bei den langen "ä"s gibt es den richtigen hochdeutschen Laut [ε:] nicht im Sächsischen.



> 3. Eine Reihe anderer Buchstaben werden durch ein "ä" wiedergegeben.


 
Das ist kein "ä", sondern ein offenes kurzes "e" [ε] wie in "m*e*ssen".

So spreche ich deine Beispiel im Dialekt aus:



> ein -> än (ähnlich wie Englisch "an") en/n
> sie -> sä se/s
> ver -> va (kein e-laut, "er" wird zu einem kurzen "a"-Laut, der manchmal ganz leicht diphtongisiert ist (väa) va/vö (wie in *Vö*ller)
> es -> äs s/es
> mehr -> mäa (diphtongisiert) meear*
> werden -> wäa weearn*
> kein -> käjn (im Prinzip wird hier das "e" wie ein "ä" gesprochen, das "i" nur kurz angedeutet, eher wie ein kurzes "j") keen
> aufwendig -> offwändsch offwendisch
> oben -> ohm (e wird nicht gesprochen) oom
> du -> dä (kurzes ä") Was machst du denn da ->"was machsdädänn da" t/de
> ge (als Vorsilbe) -> gä gekriegt -> gägricht ga/je/g
> das -> däs dis/ds/s
> Wissen wir ja -> wissmäaja wissmarja*
> geben -> gäben geem
> sechs -> sächs [z]ex
> aufgemacht -> offgämachd (ich weiß nicht, wie ich hier das "t" wiedergeben soll. Es ist nicht so hart, wie im Standard, aber auch nicht so wie in Englisch. offjemachd
> jedenfalls -> jedenfalls (hier habe ich eher ein "e" gehört, als ein "ä") jeenfalls


 


> Man muss beachten, dass sich die Ohren "justieren", das System bildet eine Art Filter. Der Sprecher nimmt eventuell etwas anderes wahr, als der Hörer.


 
Ich bin mit dem Dialekt aufgewachsen. Es bestehen kaum Verständigungsprobleme zwischen Bären und Beeren. Klar kann es hin und wieder auch mal Eisbeeren und Himbären geben, aber auch wenn alles beearn* sind, versteht man den Unterschied irgendwie. 

Zu den kurzen Vokalen: Hier gäbe es folglich auch in der Standardaussprache auch Verständigungs- und Rechtschreibprobleme: *E*ltern/*ä*lter



Hutschi said:


> Bären - zum Beispiel: Braunbären Braunbeearn
> Beeren - zum Beispiel: Blaubeeren. Blaubeearn
> 
> Sie werden aber nicht überall unterschiedlich gesprochen, und manchmal nur, um den Unterschied zu betonen. ich spreche sie gleich aus
> 
> Einen Unterschied, auch in der Aussprache, gibt es oft bei Verben:
> 
> lege - Ich lege den Stein auf den Tisch. 'ch leeng Stein offn Dhisch.
> läge - Wenn ich im Bett läge, wäre ich nicht hier. (Möglischkeitsform) Wenn'chm Bett leeje, wärsch nich hiar.
> 
> Vielleicht ist die Unterscheidung in der Aussprache aber regional. In der Schriftspräche ist sie wesentlich. Klar, aber viele machen dann den Fehler, das gleich gesprochene auch so zu verschriftlichen: "Gang und gebe" statt "gang und gebe", "Krete/Grete" statt "Gräte", "ich gebe" statt "ich gäbe" etc.
> 
> Übrigens beeinflusst die Schriftsprache auf gewisse Weise die Aussprache.


 
Nicht beim Sächsischen.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Whodunit.

Es ist schwierig, solche Darstellungen mit dem Standardzeichensatz zu geben. Leider kann ich IPA nicht gut genug, um es selbst zu schreiben, und ich habe auch kein geeignetes Werkzeug, um es effektiv zu machen. Sonst wäre deutlicher, was ich meine. 



> "meist eher als "ä" als als "e"."


 (damit meinte ich, fast immer, mit Ausnahmen, die ich nicht genauer klassifizieren kann, nebenbei habe ich noch auf den Inhalt geachtet. - das stützt wohl Deine Aussage weitgehend.)

Wo ich herstamme, (Steinach,Thüringer Wald) - haben mir meine Eltern eine deutlich unterschiedliche Aussprache zwischen "Gähnen" und "Genen" beigebracht. 

Im "sächsischen Signalsystem", wie es Hans-Georg Stengel bezeichnete, gibt es keinen lautlichen Unterschied zwischen "vermehren" und "vermähren". 
Ich würde den Laut als "ä" bezeichnen.  Schwierig ist das aber für alle, die es gleich aussprechen.


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi said:


> Im "sächsischen Signalsystem", wie es Hans-Georg Stengel bezeichnete, gibt es keinen lautlichen Unterschied zwischen "vermehren" und "vermähren".
> Ich würde den Laut als "ä" bezeichnen. Schwierig ist das aber für alle, die es gleich aussprechen.


 
Meines Wissens ist es eher ein langes "e" in "vermehren/vermähren" und "gähnen/Genen" wie in standardsprachlich "S*ee*".

Der Laut ist im Sächsischen so üblich, dass er bei manchen für fast alle Vokale verwendet wird. 

Auch in "scheen" (schön) und "keen" (kein) ist er vertreten.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde ee in See etwas höher aussprechen, ä in Säen etwas mehr in Richtung a. Diesem ä entspricht, was ich in Sachsen (Dresden) als "ä" bzw. "ä" höre, auch bei den meisten langen e- bzw. ä-Vokalen.  Da aber ein Vergleich fehlt, ist es schwer, das darzustellen. In Sachsen sind die Töne fast gleich, in meinem eigenen Akzent dagegen verschieden. 

Übrigens ist Sachsen sprachlich gesehen groß, mit regionalen Unterschieden. Außerdem muss man einen Unterschied zwischen Dialekt und Akzent machen. Was ich hier höre, ist meist die Standardsprache mit anderer Aussprache und wenigen Dialektwörtern.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich höre und "vermähren" und "vermehren" unterschiedlich und spreche es unterschiedlich aus. In vielen Regionen ist es aber das Gleiche (homophon) - woraus der Witz stammte: Die Eigentümer des Betriebes haben gesagt: "Wir müssen unser Eigentum vermehren." ... Und dann haben sie es vermährt.

Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## passerby

Es ist m.E. im großen und ganzen unmöglich, die regionalen Unterschiede in der Aussprache aus diesen Beiträgen herauszuhören, wenn man sie nicht bereits von vorneherein im Ohr hat, insbesondere wenn man die IPA nicht beherrscht und benutzt.  Insofern finde ich Janas Bestreben nicht mit dem Erfolg gekrönt, was all die Mühe hier hätte vielleicht verdient.

Soviel ist klar:  lebendige Sprache, wie auch Musik, ist voll von unendlich reichhaltigen Nuancen in Ton und Farbe.   Nichtsdestotrotz ist ein Auseindersetzen mit den standardisierten Richtwerten in der Sprache, sowie in der Musik, unablässlich.  Zum Beispiel, in der Musik muß man ein 'H' von einem 'B' unterscheiden können.  (Wenn ein 'H' verlangt ist kann man kein 'B' singen.)  So ist es - insbesonders Ausländern - auch zu empfehlen, ein "ä" von einem "eh" unterscheiden zu können.    Erst danach kann man zuverlässlich davon abweichen (in welche gewünschte Richtung auch immer).  

Vielleicht hätte Janas Frage den Muttersprachlern nicht nur fragen müssen "_wie_ sie es aussprechen" sondern auch _unter welchen Umständen_ sie davon abweichen.  Denn zu Recht oder Unrecht, es gibt Umstände in denen ein Gefühl für die Angemessenheit der einen oder anderen Aussprache von Vorteil ist und auch benutzt wird.  In einem alltäglichen Sinne hat der Unterschied in der Aussprache zwischen "ä" und "eh" in den meisten Fällen wenig Brisanz, aber auch Muttersprachler müssen diesen Unterschied während des Studiums für die Bühne oder Fernsehen lernen.  Hierfür gibt es ein Standardwerk im Studium:  Theodor Siebs _Deutsche Bühnensprache_ (neuerdings _Deutsche Aussprache_). s. z.B. http://www.vrs-ev.de/forum/themaschau.php?p=3219&sid=f0846c726e639a2063c8515b7f768403 oder http://http://f50.parsimony.net/forum201668/messages/1603.htm

Ein geistreicher Beitrag zu Janas Frage im erweiterten Sinne: http://lettersfromthedustbowl.com/Goethe.html

Korrekturen willkommen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe diesen Thread gesucht, um die Aussprache zu klären.
Ich habe dazu noch eine Frage:
Reimen sich "ä" und "e", zum Beispiel in "verehren" und "währen"?
Für mich reimen sie sich nicht, selbst wenn sie gleich ausgesprochen zu werden scheinen, gaukelt mir das Gehör einen Unterschied vor.

In Sachsen gibt es einen klaren Unterschied zwischen "vermehren" (es wird mehr) und "vermähren" (es wird weniger, umgangssprachlich ungefähr das, was Hans im Glück mit seinen Gewinnen macht, er handelt so, dass er sie nach und nach verliert).

Ausgesprochen werden sie teilweise gleich.
Daher der Witz im "Sächsischen Signalsystem", dass das Land sein Geld vermährt. Gesprochen klingt es wie "vermehrt".

Sind dort, wo es gleich gesprochen wird, noch "Reste" einer ungleichen Aussprache vorhanden?


----------



## Leica

Hab den Thread hier durchgelesen, als ich vor einer Weile hier ins Forum kam und gestern haben wir über genau das Thema diskutiert. 

Ich war mir, ohne es laut ausgesprochen zu haben, sicher, dass ich Käse mit ä sage und wollte dies kundtun indem ich sagte: "Hä, aber wieso denn mit e? Also ich sag immer Keeese." Also eindeutig sag ich Käse mit e, wenn ich es schon falsch mache, während ich das direkte Gegenteil aufzeigen will. 
Komme aus Südniedersachsen. 


Mit ä spreche ich aus: Ära, Häfen, Räder...mir fällt jetzt so schnell nicht mehr ein, aber durchaus gemixt, ich denke,  mal Mixen ist das häufigste in der Umgangsprache. 

Bei manchem kann ich jetzt nichtmal sagen, wie ichs ausspreche. Bäder, Beder...ich kanns nicht genau sagen, solange ich drauf achte, klappts bei manchen Wörtern nicht so recht, mich zu entscheiden. 

Hutschi, bei mir reimen sich beide, ich sage "wehren" und da kommt bei mir der gleiche Laut raus wie bei verehren. Ich hab immer die Wörter vor Augen, daher klingt es komisch und nicht richtig, aber rein auf die Laute reduziert, schon.


----------



## berndf

Leica said:


> Ich war mir, ohne es laut ausgesprochen zu haben, sicher, dass ich Käse mit ä sage und wollte dies kundtun indem ich sagte: "Hä, aber wieso denn mit e? Also ich sag immer Keeese." Also eindeutig sag ich Käse mit e, wenn ich es schon falsch mache, während ich das direkte Gegenteil aufzeigen will.


Ich denke, Du hast recht, dass was wir sagen und was wir DENKEN, dass wir sagen, häufig zwei ganz unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Viele Linguisten stellen schon in Frage, ob es das Phonem /ɛː/ im Deutschen überhaupt noch gibt, weil in natürlichem Sprachfluss kaum noch jemand das lange "ä" so ausspricht, dass es vom langen "e" unterscheidbar ist. Wortspiele wie "der gefährliche Höhlenbär oder auch Erdbeer genannt" würden sonst ja auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Viel Linguisten stellen schon in Frage, ob es das Phonem /ɛː/ im Deutschen überhaupt noch gibt, weil in natürlichem Sprachfluss kaum noch jemand das lange "ä" so ausspricht, dass es vom langen "e" unterscheidbar ist.



Also im rheinfränkischen Sprachraum ist das eindeutig der Fall; "Handkäs mit Musik" ist eben kein "Handkees".


----------



## berndf

Wenn wir in Dialekte gehen sieht das ganze noch mal ganz anders aus. Wir können das gerne noch mal anhand von Sprachbeispielen überprüfen, aber ich würde behaupten, dass das ä in hessisch "Käs" kurz gesprochen wird.


----------



## Frank78

Ich meine, dass ich beide unterscheide. Wenn jemand "Kehse" sagt, dann fällt dies sofort auf und klingt nach hyperkorrekter Aussprache.

Im Sächsischen gibt es eher eine Verschiebung Richtung Ä, möchte ich meinen. -> "Där hadd doch geene Ähre im Wanzt"


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Im Sächsischen gibt es eher eine Verschiebung Richtung Ä, möchte ich meinen. -> "Där hadd doch geene Ähre im Wanzt"


Was nicht heißt, dass nicht auch hier eine Phonemreduktion stattfindet, nur ist die Realisierung anders. Bitte korrigiere mich, wenn in der untenstehenden Liste einen Fehler siehst:
Langes "e" -> [ɛː] (rääde=reden)
Langes "ä" -> [ɛː] (Gäs(e)=Käse)
Diphthong "ei" -> [e:] (een=ein)


----------



## Hutschi

Bei "Käse" spreche ich wahrscheinlich beide Varianten, je nach Stimmung und Umgebung.
Ob das an Dialekteinfluss liegt, weiß ich nicht genau.

Einen deutlichen Unterschied scheine ich zu sprechen bei "wenn ich läse" vs. "wenn ich lese". "Käse" reimt sich dann auf eins der beiden.


Hier http://www.leselupe.de/lw/titel-Russisch-Roulette-Limerick--106739.htm reimt Anbas "Nervosität" in einem Limerick auf "überdreht". (Beim Limerick-Reim ist das Mündliche entscheidend.)


----------



## Demiurg

Frank78 said:


> Ich meine, dass ich beide unterscheide. Wenn jemand "Kehse" sagt, dann fällt dies sofort auf und klingt nach hyperkorrekter Aussprache.


Das ist bei mir ähnlich.  Allerdings würde ich den Sprecher eher für einen Norddeutschen halten. Ein weiteres typisches Kennzeichen ist die Aussprache von "Nord" mit langem "o" (_Nooad_).


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Ein weiteres typisches Kennzeichen ist die Aussprache von "Nord" mit langem "o" (_Nooad_).


Nicht Norddeutsch, sondern Nord-Westdeutsch, Rheinland und Teile Westfalens. Eine ähnliche Aussprache, [noɐt], mit geschlossenem "o", allerdings mit mittellangem und nicht mit langem "o", herrscht auch in Bayern und Österreich vor. In Norddeutsch gibt es aber keine ähnliche Aussprache, die norddeutsche Aussprache ist [nɔːt]. Wenn ein Nordeutscher "Nooad" hört, denkt er an Hausmeister Krause.

Um noch einmal auf Rheinfränkisch zurückzukommen: Zumindest in der Frankfurter Region gibt es den Merger durchaus. Höre Die mal Aufnahmen des Komikers Martin Schneider an (im Netz leicht zu finden). Er kommt aus Bad Homburg und sein Akzent als Sprecher eines dialektnahen Hochdeutsch der Frankfurter Region ist m.E. authentisch. Er spricht viele lange "ä" als /e:/ aus. Wie bei Sprechern vieler anderer Regionen auch, ist seine Aussprache des langen /ɛː/ nicht immer einheitlich (in _Premi*è*re_ spricht er z.B. das "è" offen und lang) aber oft ist sein langes "ä" auch [eː]. Beigefügt ist seine, aus einer Fernsehsendung herausgeschnittene Aussprache des Wortes _erzähl'_, die eindeutig [ɛʁtseːl] ist (der die Höhe eines Vokals charakterisierende Formant F1 des "e" ist 600Hz und des "ä" 400Hz).

Zusammenfassend würde ich behaupten, dass der Merger von /eː/ und /ɛː/ im *Standard*deutschen im Gange aber noch nicht vollständig ist.

EDIT: Ich habe auf der Aufzeichnung auch das Wort "Käse" gefunden (mit langem "ä" und mit dem Schwa am Ende). Ich habe das "ä" ausgeschnitten und angehängt. F1 ist 450Hz; das ist zwar kein lupenreines kardinales [e:] mehr aber immer noch sehr, sehr viel näher am [e:] als am [ɛː]. Der etwas "knarrende" Klang liegt an dem zu kleinen F2-F3 Anstand, 450Hz statt der üblichen mehr als 800Hz. Ein reduzierter F2-F3 Anstand ist normalerweise typisch für "r-gefärbte" Vokale, wie z.B. bei dem Vokal in _B*ir*d_ im amerikanischen Englisch. Diese leichte Färbung zieht sich durch seine ganze Sprache durch.


----------



## bearded

Guten Tag allerseits
In einem Münchner Geschäft wollte ich mir vor Jahren ein Schaumbad kaufen.  Da fragte mich die Verkäuferin, ob ich eine Konfektion für 10 Bäder, 50 Bäder oder 100 Bäder wolle. Ich bemerkte, dass sie das Wort Bäder wie 'Beeder' aussprach.  Soviel ich weiß, entspricht auf Standard-Deutsch die Aussprache von langem ä jener eines offenen langen Vokals (èè , nicht éé). Seither hörte ich aber die angeblich 'falsche' Aussprache seitens Deutschsprechender immer wieder (Zähne gleich Zeene..).
Meine Fragen: gibt es im deutschsprachigem Gebiet Orte, wo die geschlossene Aussprache (éé) als Standard gilt? Und  wie unterscheidet man dort Wörter wie  gäbe/gebe uÄ.? Und soll man die 'geschlossene' éé-Aussprache als umgangssprachlich bezeichnen?
Ich bedanke mich für Eure Antworten im Voraus.


----------



## berndf

Die Aussprache mit geschlossenem [e:] ist inzwischen zu weit verbreitet, dass es kaum noch eine Rolle spielt, ob das nun Standard ist oder nicht. Es gibt heute praktisch keine Sprechsituation mehr, in der man (unangenehm) auffallen würde, wenn man _Bären _und _Beeren _gleich ausspräche.


----------



## Sepia

Es gibt einige Leute, die sich so sehr bemühen, Ä und E unterschiedlich auszusprechen, dass sie beim Ä ihre Zunge "deutlich zeigen". Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es hier oben im Norden, wo ich lebe, viele sind. Eigentlich bin ich auf froh darüber.


----------



## Frieder

Ich meine, gerade im Niederdeutschen werden die Bären zu Beeren .
I meine sogar nach dem _ee_ eine Andeutung von _i_ hören zu können 
(vielleicht nicht bei "Beeren", aber bei "Bee{i}dern").

Lautschrift bekomme ich leider nicht hin .


----------



## manfy

Einen realen Unterschied erkenne ich bei meiner alltäglichen Aussprache zwischen Bären und Beeren nicht wirklich - Kontext sorgt normalerweise für korrekte Interpretation.
Sonderbarerweise erkenne ich sehrwohl einen Unterschied bei Worten, die damit beginnen! Beispielsweise, Ähre und Ehre könnte ich nicht identisch aussprechen, auch wenn ich es mit Anstrengung versuche!


----------



## Sepia

manfy said:


> Einen realen Unterschied erkenne ich bei meiner alltäglichen Aussprache zwischen Bären und Beeren nicht wirklich - Kontext sorgt normalerweise für korrekte Interpretation.
> Sonderbarerweise erkenne ich sehrwohl einen Unterschied bei Worten, die damit beginnen! Beispielsweise, Ähre und Ehre könnte ich nicht identisch aussprechen, auch wenn ich es mit Anstrengung versuche!



Ja, der Unterschied ist deutlich genug, selbst wenn man nicht übertreibt. Ich höre auch keine Dänen, die den ae/ä Laut dermaßen übertreibt und da hört man auch den Unterschied deutlich.

Man kann ja auch i und e unterscheiden.


----------



## berndf

Sepia said:


> Ja, der Unterschied ist deutlich genug, selbst wenn man nicht übertreibt. Ich höre auch keine Dänen, die den ae/ä Laut dermaßen übertreibt und da hört man auch den Unterschied deutlich.
> 
> Man kann ja auch i und e unterscheiden.


Es geht nicht um Dänisch hier. Es existiert natürlich ein Unterschied zwischen [ɛː] und [eː] und Deutsche haben auch kein Problem diesen Unterschied zu hören (bei Österreichern ist es etwas subtiler, weil sie die Unterscheidung im Dialekt nicht kennen und mit sehr dialektnaher Sprache aufgewachsene Sprecher haben manchmal Schwierigkeiten die Laute zu unterscheiden; aber das ist eine regionale Besonderheit). Es geht hier darum, dass eine sehr große Anzahl von Sprechern tatsächlich /ɛː/ durch [eː] realisiert und die Unterscheidung von /ɛː/ und /eː/ bei diesen Sprechern tatsächlich _objektiv_ unmöglich ist. Was Manfy hier sagte ist, dass _er persönlich _die Verschiebung von [ɛː] nach [eː] nur im Wortinneren, nicht aber am Wortanfang macht.


----------



## Sepia

Ich habe nie behauptet, es ginge um die eine oder die andere Sprache. Es geht um die Phonetik und ob die so oder so von Menschen wahrnehmbar ist und wahrgenommen wird. Da kann es doch wohl egal sein, ob die Menschen auf der einen oder der anderen Seite der Grenze leben. Genetisch sind sie fast gleich, haben bis auf individuelle Dimensionen die gleichen Körperteile zum sprechen und ein Ä wird dort in beiden Sprachen so gut wie gleich ausgesprochen und offensichtlich können sie - beide Kulturen/Sprachgruppen die genannten Laute unterscheiden. Deshalb der Vergleich. Die These, dass man nicht mehr zwischen "Bären" und "Beeren" halte ich deshalb auch für extrem übertrieben.

Da muss nicht viel unterschied sein, damit man unterscheiden kann. Ob alle es tun ist eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## berndf

Sepia said:


> Die These, dass man nicht mehr zwischen "Bären" und "Beeren" halte ich deshalb auch für extrem übertrieben.


Noch einmal: Es hat sich nicht die _Wahrnehmung_ verändert, es hat sich die _Aussprache_ verändert. Ein sehr großer Teil der Bevölkerung, ich würde sogar sagen die deutliche Mehrheit, sprechen heute _Bären _tatsächlich anders aus als noch von 50-100 Jahren. Sie sprechen _Bären _tatsächlich so wie _Beeren _aus. Einige Germanisten stellen darum bereits die Frage, ob man von einem eigentlichen Phonem /ɛː/ im Deutschen überhaupt noch sprechen kann.

Dem ungeachtet, herrscht auch bei Sprechern, die zwischen /ɛː/ und /eː/ nicht mehr unterscheiden i.d.R. das Bewusstsein vor, das man es "eigentlich können müsste". Wenn man sie bittet, _Bären _bewusst und sehr genau auszusprechen, werden sie es wahrscheinlich mit [ɛː] tun, in der nächsten natürlichen Sprechsituation, in der sie das Wort benutzen ganz selbstverständlich aber wieder mit [eː].


----------



## Frieder

Dessen ungeachtet, dass "dem ungeachtet" meinen Sehnerv zum Vibrieren bringt (Duden sei Dank: es ist zulässig), gebe ich dir Recht: Ich wüsste im Zweifelsfall stets, wie ich _ä_ oder _ee_ auszusprechen hätte. Auch spreche ich scherzeshalber gerne von _Ärdbären _oder _Eisbeeren_. Im täglichen Umgang benutze ich aber in beiden Fällen stets das [e:]. Meine Muttersprache ist zwar Niederdeutsch, aufgewachsen bin ich aber in Bayern, wo der Bär ein Bär bleibt und die Erdbeeren Richtung Eadbearn gehen.


----------



## berndf

Aber im Bairischen gibt es doch den Ä-Laut gar nicht.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Aber im Bairischen gibt es doch den Ä-Laut gar nicht.


Ich habe in Österreich oft 'er schlaft' anstatt 'er schläft' gehört. Auf meine Fragen antworteten die betroffenen dann,  'schlaft' sei doch schon ein Umlaut (ansonsten wäre 'schloft' zu hören). Demzufolge frage ich mich, ob man imselben Gebiet auch 'der Bar' statt 'der Bär' sagt. Und auch, wie man 'eine Bar' dort ausspricht.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Ich habe in Österreich oft 'er schlaft' anstatt 'er schläft' gehört. Auf meine Fragen antworteten die betroffenen dann, 'schlaft' sei doch schon ein Umlaut (ansonsten wäre 'schloft' zu hören). Demzufolge frage ich mich, ob man imselben Gebiet auch 'der Bar' statt 'der Bär' sagt. Und auch, wie man 'eine Bar' dort ausspricht.


Ich glaube, da hat man dir einen kleinen Bären aufgebunden!! 
'er schlaft' oder eher 'er schlafft' klingt mir sehr Bayern-bairisch (inkl. umliegende Gebiete) und 'er schloft' klingt eher steirisch (dort gibt es im ländlichen Bereich eine starke Tendenz, 'a' und 'ä' in ein 'o' überzuführen). Alle anderen Regionen haben ihre Eigenheiten bei Vokalaussprache, aber weniger extrem.
Was du (oder auch ich) als nichtregionaler Besucher als klares /a/ oder /o/ hörst und interpretierst, ist meist jedoch eine Mischung aus /a/ und /o/, die nur jemand aus dieser speziellen Region differenzieren kann, weil der lokale Dialekt sich eben so entwickelt hat.

Effektives Beispiel: Meine Freunde aus Tirol erkennen an den kleinsten Nuancen der Aussprache, aus welchem Nachbartal ihr Gesprächspartner kommt - für mich als Steirer aber, ist praktisch kein Unterschied erkennbar! Mein Gehirn ist ganz einfach nicht auf die Differenzierung dieser Nuancen trainiert. Mein Gehör nimmt die Unterschiede zwar auf, filtert sie jedoch automatisch aus um das Vernommene entweder in meinen eigenen Dialekt oder ins Hochdeutsche zu "übersetzen" (= meine gehirninterne Sprache).


----------



## bearded

Danke, manfy.
Ich hatte tatsächlich Gesprächspartner aus der Steiermark, die wahrscheinlich in ihrem Dialekt 'schloft' sagten.  Für die stellte dann 'schlaft' vermutlich die hochdeutsche Version dar!


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Ich habe in Österreich oft 'er schlaft' anstatt 'er schläft' gehört. Auf meine Fragen antworteten die betroffenen dann,  'schlaft' sei doch schon ein Umlaut (ansonsten wäre 'schloft' zu hören). Demzufolge frage ich mich, ob man imselben Gebiet auch 'der Bar' statt 'der Bär' sagt. Und auch, wie man 'eine Bar' dort ausspricht.


Es sind in der tat viele Umlaute rück-umgelautet im Bayrischen. Das meinte ich aber nicht. Allgemein sind e, ä und ö, egal ob ursprünglich lang oder kurz, zu einem einzigen Laut, dem geschlossenen e, zusammengefallen. (Im Ost-Österreichischen wurde das ö neu erfunden, z.B. _Göd=Geld_. Dieses ö hat aber mit dem normalen deutschen ö nichts zu tun, sondern ist tatsächlich eine neue i-Mutation: _Goid>Göd_.)


----------



## YellowOnline

Hallo,

ich bin nach mittlerweile 8 Monaten in Deutschland noch immer nicht sicher was eigentlich die richtige Aussprache ist von die folgende zwei Klänge:

ä -> [ɛː] oder [eː]? Ich höre manchmal die beiden.
<...>

Es ist natürlich nicht aus zu schließen dass ich einfach viele Einflüsse von Berliner Dialekt höre...

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Frank78

[ɛː] ist die Standardaussprache von Ä.

<...>


----------



## berndf

[eː] ist aber wahrscheinlich inzwischen die häufiger gehörte Aussprache, auch bei Sprechern, die ein neutrales (d.h. nicht Dialekt- oder Soziolekt-gefärbt) Deutsch sprechen.


----------



## YellowOnline

Danke. Gut, dann muss ich mich überhaupt nicht schämen [ɛː] zu sagen


----------



## Glockenblume

berndf said:


> [eː] ist aber wahrscheinlich inzwischen die häufiger gehörte Aussprache, auch bei Sprechern, die ein neutrales (d.h. nicht Dialekt- oder Soziolekt-gefärbt) Deutsch sprechen.


Auch wenn man das nicht _Dialekt_ nennen mag, ist es für mich immer noch ein - regionaler - _Akzent_. 

(Um mich nicht falsch zu verstehen: Ich mag gerne die versschiedenen Akzente - das bereichert das Deutsche; nur stört es mich, wenn manchmal mittel- und norddeutsche Akzente als "akzentfrei" bezeichnet werden, und alles Süddeutsche als "dialektal" abgetan wird.)


----------



## berndf

Ja, für welche Region soll das denn bitte "regionaler Akzent" sein? Wortspiele wie "Die gefährlichen Hölen-, oder auch Erdbeeren genannt, ..." funktionieren doch im ganzen deutschen Sprachraum (mit Ausnahme vielleicht der Deutschschweiz; aber das ist eine ganz eigene Geschichte).


----------



## Glockenblume

berndf said:


> Ja, für welche Region soll das denn bitte "regionaler Akzent" sein? Wortspiele wie "Die gefährlichen Hölen-, oder auch Erdbeeren genannt, ..." funktionieren doch im ganzen deutschen Sprachraum.



Einverstanden für die _Bären_, aber nicht für alle anderen Wörter, - beispielsweise _Käse_: Der heißt halt in Berlin oder einigen anderen Regionen _Keese _(tut mir Leid, ich weiß nicht, wie ich die Lautschriftzeichen einfügen soll), aber in anderen nach wie vor _Käse_ - und das nicht nicht nur bei extrem bemühter Bühnenaussprache.


----------



## berndf

Glockenblume said:


> ... aber in anderen nach wie vor _Käse_ - und das nicht nicht nur bei extrem bemühter Bühnenaussprache.


Das ist schon lang' nicht mehr so. Es gibt einige mitteldeutsche Dialekte, die [e:] und [ɛː] noch sauber unterscheiden (Pfalz, Hessen, nördliches Unter- und Oberfranken; wo dann dafür [ɛː] und [ɛ] nicht mehr sauber unterschieden wird - und im Schwäbischen/Alemannischen, aber dort verschmelzen die Laute andersherum: dort isst man nicht _Keese im Stehen_ sondern _Chääs im Stään_). Mittlerweile ist aber *das* schon fast ein Dialektmerkmal.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

berndf said:


> Wortspiele wie "Die gefährlichen Hölen-, oder auch Erdbeeren genannt, ..." funktionieren doch im ganzen deutschen Sprachraum



Ich habe keine Ahnung was ist das. Könntest du es bitte besser beschreiben?

Obwohl weiß ich, dass /ɛ:/ die Standardaussprache von Ä ist, das ist nicht, was ich normalerweise in deutschen Filmen, Fernsehserien und Podcasts höre. Es scheint mir, dass die Aussprache ähnlich wie E ist: /ɛ/ vor 2+ Konsonanten (außer H ), sonst /e:/ (
in zusammengesetzten Wörtern sollten die ursprünglichen Wörter berücksichtigt werden). Übrigens folgt Google Translate  diese Aussprache, wie ihr einfach überprüfen können. Einige Beispiele:

Schwägerin : /e:/
Käfer: /e:/
Erklärung: /e:/
Aktivität: /e:/
wählen: /e:/
hält:  /ɛ/
Ärger:  /ɛ/
hätte: /ɛ/
Anwälte: /ɛ/
Plätze: /ɛ/

Natürlich gibt es einige Ausnahme wie "Bär" ( /ɛ:/ ) und Mädchen (/e:/).

Diese Seite stimmt dieser Aussprache zu: German long and short 'ä' vowels - Paul Joyce

Ist diese übliche(ste) Ausprache regional (vielleicht aus Berlin)? Ich frage mich, warum es in diesem Thread überhaupt nicht erwähnt wurde. Ich habe nur diese alternative Aussprache gelesen:



berndf said:


> [eː] ist aber wahrscheinlich inzwischen die häufiger gehörte Aussprache


----------



## Demiurg

Alan Evangelista said:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung was ist das. Könntest du es bitte besser beschreiben?


Es geht hier um Höhlenbären (/ɛ:/) vs. Erdbeeren (/e:/).



Alan Evangelista said:


> Übrigens folgt Google Translate  diese Aussprache, wie ihr einfach überprüfen können. Einige Beispiele:
> 
> Schwägerin : /e:/
> Käfer: /e:/
> Erklärung: /e:/
> Aktivität: /e:/
> wählen: /e:/
> ...
> Natürlich gibt es einige Ausnahme wie "Bär" ( /ɛ:/ ) und Mädchen (/e:/).


Also ich stamme aus einer Region, die Bernd oben erwähnt hat (Westpfalz) .  Ich spreche alle diese Wörter ohne Ausnahme mit /ɛ:/ aus (und 'stehen' mit /e:/).  Ich halte das für eine einfache Regel, die gerade auch Nichtmuttersprachlern das Leben viel leichter macht.


----------



## Gernot Back

Demiurg said:


> Ich spreche alle diese Wörter ohne Ausnahme mit /ɛ:/ aus (und 'stehen' mit /e:/).  Ich halte das für eine einfache Regel, die gerade auch Nichtmuttersprachlern das Leben viel leichter macht.



Ich bin zwar ebenso wie du in einer hafenarmen, bier- und weinhefenseligen südwestdeutschen Region aufgewachsen, aber ich könnte mir nie vorstellen, nicht auch lautlich etwa zwischen _Häfen_ und _Hefen_ klar zu unterscheiden, wie dies paradoxerweise die Einwohner hafenreicher Landstriche an der Küste tun, die diese Unterscheidung für nicht notwendig halten.


----------



## Hutschi

Quelle: Bären fressen Beeren | DW | 08.04.2009

Hier wird zwischen Kurzvokal und Langvokal unterschieden.
Beim *Langvokal *gilt das oben genannte: Es gibt nach dieser Quelle beide Sprechweisen, regional unterschiedlich verteilt.

Ich spreche die Vokale besonders bei deutlicher Aussprache verschieden. Bei schneller Aussprache nähern sie sich wahrscheinlich an.

Für den *Kurzvokal* gilt dagegen nach dieser Quelle:


> "... als Kurzvokal wird das "ä" wie ein kurzes "e" ausgesprochen. Der Plural von "das Fell" klingt genauso wie der von "Fall", nämlich: die Fälle. Nur die Schreibung ist verschieden."



---
Das erklärt auch die Aussprache in den Beispielen nach #9.

Kurzvokale werden durch Doppelkonsonanten oder zwei Konsonanten angezeigt.
Die Aussprache ist beim Kurzvokal "ɛ", "ä" und "e" fallen zusammen.

Das "e"wird wie ein "ä" ausgesprochen.
hell – Wiktionary
IPA: [hɛl]
Fell – Wiktionary
IPA: [fɛl]


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> Es scheint mir, dass die Aussprache ähnlich wie E ist: /ɛ/ vor 2+ Konsonanten (außer H ), sonst /e:/ (
> in zusammengesetzten Wörtern sollten die ursprünglichen Wörter berücksichtigt werden).





Hutschi said:


> Hier wird zwischen Kurzvokal und Langvokal unterschieden.
> Beim *Langvokal *gilt das oben genannte: Es gibt nach dieser Quelle beide Sprechweisen, regional unterschiedlich verteilt.


Ja. Bei Kurzvokalen ist die Unterscheidung zwischen _e_ ([e]) und _ë_ ([ɛ]) schon lange verschwunden. Bei Langvokalen sind wir wohl gerade in einer Transitionsphase, sodass wir bald wie beim o, wo es nur [o:] und [ɔ] gibt, bald nur noch [e:] und [ɛ] haben werden, d.h. dass Länge und Qualität aneinander gekoppelt sind. Das entspricht ja auch besser der Logik des modernen deutschen Vokalsystems.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Verwendung von "ä" und "e" beim Schreiben ist dann nur noch sinnunterscheidend (hauptsächlich aus etymologischen oder volksetymologischen Gründen), aber nicht mehr ausspracheunterscheidend, sofern die Sprachänderung sich durchsetzt.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> wie dies paradoxerweise die Einwohner hafenreicher Landstriche an der Küste tun, die diese Unterscheidung für nicht notwendig halten.


Das ist ein Mythos, dass es sich dabei um eine norddeutsche Besonderheit handelt. Die Tendenz zur nicht-Unterscheidung der beiden Phoneme findet man in Hambug genauso wie in Dresden, München und Wien.


----------



## Hutschi

Für Dresden kann ich es bestätigen.
Allerdings geht die Nichtunterscheidung hier in Richtung ɛ:


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Quelle: Bären fressen Beeren | DW | 08.04.2009


Danke für den Link! Wenn man runterscrollt sieht man auch einen Link zur MP3-Version (die man auch herunterladen kann, wenn man den Link in einem neuen Fenster öffnet https://www.dw.com/overlay/media/de/sprachbar-bären-fressen-beeren/4159921/4159476 .)

Säle mit ›ä‹ /ɛ:/ hört sich für mich noch relativ normal an, aber Erdbeeren mit /e:/? Das hört sich merkwürdig an. Gibt es wirklich Gegenden, wo das so ausgesprochen wird? Oder ist das nur in der Bühnenaussprache ein /e:/? Vgl.


> Beim langen "ä" hat der Sprecher die Wahl: Er kann es geschlossen aussprechen oder – wie in der so genannten klassischen Bühnenhochlautung – offen.
> https://www.dw.com/de/bären-fressen-beeren/a-4159476


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Erdbeeren mit /e:/


Das ist die Standardaussprache. Wie soll man es denn sonst aussprechen? Die verwirrst mich.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hm, wahrscheinlich kenne ich mich mit der Transkription nicht gut genug aus. Könntest du dir die verlinkte Audio-Aufzeichnung anhören? Bei 2'23" sagt der Sprecher zuerst „Bären“ (… Tiere) und dann „Beeren“ (… Früchte). Wie wäre da jeweils die korrekte Transkription?


----------



## berndf

Er sagt beide Male [e:], fast zumindest; das erste ist vielleicht ein Tick offener, aber kaum. Das entspricht der gängigen Aussprache heute, mit Ausnahme des Südwestens. Klassische Aussprache wäre _Bären_ mit [ɛ:], also offen, und _Beeren_ mit [e:], also geschlossen.

Bei 2:34 sagt er es dann noch einmal mit deutlich offenem [ɛ:] bei _Bären_, also klassisch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Er sagt beide Male [e:].


Ups, dann habe ich einen Unterschied gehört, wo keiner ist. Hast du einen Link zu einem Hörbeispiel, wo ich mir ein [ɛ:] anhören kann? Am besten natürlich ein [ɛ:], das vor einem ›r‹ kommt, damit es gut mit ›Bären‹ vergleichbar ist.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Hast du einen Link zu einem Hörbeispiel, wo ich mir ein [ɛ:] anhören kann?


Hier:


berndf said:


> Bei 2:34 sagt er es dann noch einmal mit deutlich offenem [ɛ:] bei _Bären_, also klassisch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke, ich hatte den Edit nicht gesehen. Ich hatte immer den Eindruck, dass es sich bei ›Beeren‹ und ›Bären‹, wie ich es kenne, mehr nach ›ä‹ (offenes ›e‹) anhört. Ich komme aber nicht aus dem Südwesten. Ich werde in nächster Zeit mal genau darauf achten, wie es in meiner Umgebung (Region: Westfalen) ausgesprochen wird. Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich getäuscht.


----------



## berndf

Ich habe 8 Jahre in Münster in Westfalen gelebt. Dort werden vor_ r _alle _e_s geschlossen gesprochen und nie offen. Das _e_ wird sogar in _Herr_ geschlossen gesprochen, was sonst - außer im Bairischen - so gut wie nie vorkommt und _Herr_ hört sich dort wie _Heer _an.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Ich habe 8 Jahre in Münster in Westfalen gelebt. Dort werden vor_ r _alle _e_s geschlossen gesprochen und nie offen.


Dann habe ich mich wirklich getäuscht.


----------



## Kajjo

YellowOnline said:


> ä -> [ɛː] oder [eː]? Ich höre manchmal die beiden.


Ja, denn es gibt regional verschiedene Varianten, die beide als korrekt gelten. 

Beachte zunächst, dass die Frage nur für die langen Vokale [ɛː] vs [eː] relevant ist. Das kurze [ɛ] wird standardsprachlich überregional gleich gesprochen und kann je nach Wort "ä" oder "e" geschrieben werden: 

_Bett [bɛt], plätten [plɛtn̩]_

Der ɛː-eː-Merger (das Zusammenfallen beider Laute) ist in weiten Teilen Deutschlands (vor allem in nördlichen und östlichen Regionen) vollzogen. Moderner Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Unterricht lehrt heutzutage überwiegend [eː] als empfohlene Aussprache. Heutzutage sind es eher Sprecher südlicher Akzente, die in ihrer Standardsprache das traditionelle ɛː sprechen. 

In überartikulierter Sprache, z.B. um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, sowie immer beim Buchstabieren verwenden alle Sprecher jedoch [ɛː] für "ä". 

Ratschlag: Ich empfehle generell, das lange "ä" als [eː] zu sprechen. Damit fällst du am wenigsten auf und es klingt am ehesten nach alltäglicher guter Standardsprache, vor allem in all jenen Regionen, in denen der Akzent ohnehin relativ dicht an der Standardlautung liegt. Das deutliche Aussprechen von [ɛː] wirkt auf viele heutzutage umgekehrt schon gerade wie Akzent, obwohl es standardsprachlich absolut korrekt ist. Die Tendenz im deutschsprachigen Raum ist aber eindeutig Richtung ɛː-eː-Merger.

_Mädchen [meːtçən]
Universität [ˌuni.vɛʁ.ziˈteːt]
Käse [keːzə]_


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Heutzutage sind es eher Sprecher südlicher Akzente, die in ihrer Standardsprache das traditionelle ɛː sprechen


Süd*westlich*er Akzente.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Kajjo said:


> Ratschlag: Ich empfehle generell, das lange "ä" als [eː] zu sprechen.



+1. mMn ist das die beste Option für Ausländer, die Deutsch lernen. Google Translate und die meisten deutschen Medien folgen dieser Aussprache, dies allein schon rechtfertigt die Wahl.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Süd*westlich*er Akzente


Genau.


Kajjo said:


> Mädchen [meːtçən]
> Universität [ˌuni.vɛʁ.ziˈteːt]
> Käse [keːzə]


Diese _[e:]_s hier klingen bzw. klängen (nie und nimmer werde ich das so aussprechen! ) für mich schrecklich!


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Diese _[e:]_s hier klingen für mich schrecklich!


Das glaub ich dir gerne. So geht es den Regionen _gegenseitig _mit der unterschiedlichen Aussprache. 



Alan Evangelista said:


> mMn ist das die beste Option für Ausländer, die Deutsch lernen. [...] die meisten deutschen Medien folgen dieser Aussprache, dies allein schon rechtfertigt die Wahl.


Ja, der Merger schreitet voran und die allermeisten Medien verwenden [eː]. Sehr viele moderne Deutsch-als Fremdsprache-Lehrmedien verwenden durchgehend [eː].


----------



## Demiurg

Alan Evangelista said:


> +1. mMn ist das die beste Option für Ausländer, die Deutsch lernen. Google Translate und die meisten deutschen Medien folgen dieser Aussprache, dies allein schon rechtfertigt die Auswahl.


Wie schon oben in #10 geschrieben ist m.M.n. nach die einfachste und beste Option für Deutschlerner, sich an der Schreibung zu orientieren und zwischen /ɛː/ und /e:/ zu differenzieren.  Das ist eine akzeptierte Aussprache und wenn man auch phonetisch zwischen "Bären" und "Beeren" oder "Ähre" und "Ehre" unterscheidet, vermeidet man Missverständnisse beim Hörer.



JClaudeK said:


> Diese _[e:]_s hier klingen bzw. klängen für mich schrecklich!


Ich habe mich inzwischen daran gewöhnt, aber imitieren muss ich das nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Wie schon oben in #10 geschrieben ist m.M.n. nach die einfachste und beste Option für Deutschlerner, sich an der Schreibung zu orientieren und zwischen /ɛː/ und /e:/ zu differenzieren.



Wiktionary:





> _Mädchen [ˈm*ɛː*tçən]
> Universität [ˌunivɛʁziˈt*ɛː*t]
> Bär [b*ɛː*ɐ̯]
> schämen [ˈʃ*ɛː*mən] _
> 
> aber:
> _Käse__ [ˈkɛːzə], [ˈkeːzə] - _(hier sind seltsamerweise beide Aussprachen angegeben)


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Bei Kurzvokalen ist die Unterscheidung zwischen _e_ ([e]) und _ë_ ([ɛ]) schon lange verschwunden.


Wirklich?
Nur ein paar Beispiele:





> plärren [ˈpl*ɛ*ʁən]
> lächeln [ˈlɛçl̩n]
> grässlich [ˈɡʁɛslɪç]


Sagst Du da wirklich [ˈpleʁən], [ˈleçl̩n],  [ˈɡʁeslɪç] ?


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Demiurg said:


> Wie schon oben in #10 geschrieben ist m.M.n. nach die einfachste und beste Option für Deutschlerner, sich an der Schreibung zu orientieren und zwischen /ɛː/ und /e:/ zu differenzieren. Das ist eine akzeptierte Aussprache und wenn man auch phonetisch zwischen "Bären" und "Beeren" oder "Ähre" und "Ehre" unterscheidet, vermeidet man Missverständnisse beim Hörer.



Wir sind uns einig das die Standardaussprache einfacher ist, aber es nützt nichts, wenn diese Aussprache nicht ist die, was man in den Medien hört, weil die meisten Sprachschüler oft mit Filmen, Serien, Podcasts usw. lernen.

Ich betrachte mich als gutes Beispiel.  Ich habe diesen genauen Thread letztes Jahr gelesen und mich für die Standardaussprache von Ä entschieden.  Nachdem ich mich daran gewöhnt hatte, begann ich Filme / Serien ohne Untertiteln anzusehen, und Podcasts anzuhören, und ich verstand nicht einige Wörter, die ich bereits gelernt hatte (z. B. Schwägerin, das ich im Geiste nur "Schwegerin" schrieben konnte, als ich es hörte).  Wenn ich gelernte und mich daran gewöhnt hatte, dass Ä auch als /e:/ ausgesprochen werden kann, begann ich, mehr Wörter zu verstehen. Da ich es für verwirrend halte, auf eine Weise zusprechen und auf eine andere Weise  zuhören, bin ich kürzlich auf die üblichere /e:/ - Aussprache umgestiegen.

Um diese Verwirrung zu vermeiden, empfehle ich, die gebräuchlichere Aussprache vom ersten Tag an zu übernehmen, auch wenn Unklarheiten auftreten.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Wirklich?
> Nur ein Beispiel:
> Sagst Du da wirklich [ˈpleʁən] ?


Nein, natürlich nicht. Das ist ja auch ein kurzes _e_. Dort ist die geschlossene Variante verschwunden. Und analog verschwindet z.Z. zunehmend die offene Variante beim Langvokal, sodass die e/ä-Laute sich den übrigen Vokalen annähern: kurz=offen, lang=geschlossen. Damit ist es eine durchaus regularisierende Lautverschiebung.

(Nur beim a ist es umgekehrt: lang=ganz offen, kurz=fast offen; aber das hat dieselbe Ursache.)


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Das ist ja auch ein kurzes _e_. Dort ist die geschlossene Variante verschwunden.


Ach so, ich dachte, dass Du das Gegenteil sagen wolltest.
Alles klar.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ach so, ich dachte, dass Du das Gegenteil sagen wolltest.
> Alles klar.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Bei Kurzvokalen ist die Unterscheidung zwischen _e_ ([e]) und _ë_ ([ɛ]) schon lange verschwunden.
> [....]
> ......  ein kurzes _e_. Dort ist die geschlossene Variante verschwunden.


Dazu eine  Frage:
Hat es beim Kurzvokal _e_ je eine geschlossene Variante gegeben? Wenn ja, kannst Du Beispiele nennen?


----------



## berndf

Ja, mittelhochdeutsch _lenge_ = neuhochdeutsch _Länge_. Wahrscheinlich hat es sogar zu einem Zeitpunkt mal drei unterschiedene e-ähnliche Kurzvokale gegeben:

geschlossen: Primärumlaute, wie _lenge_. Die kann man heute oft daran erkennen, dass es sie auch im Englischen gibt (_length_).
mittel: Ursprüngliches germanisches _e_, wie in _gëben _(neuhochdeutsch ist der Vokal lang; aus dem Alemannischen kennst du den Vokal aber sicher noch kurz).
offen: Sekundärumlaut wie _ûʒländisch_.
Die Schreibung _ë_ für das mittlere _e_ ist allerdings eine moderne Konvention und rekonstruiert. In Originaltexten sind sie nicht unterschieden. Diese Unterscheidung spielte auch wahrscheinlich nur in Tonsilben eine Rolle.


----------



## Kajjo

Alan Evangelista said:


> Ich betrachte mich als gutes Beispiel.  [...] Um diese Verwirrung zu vermeiden, empfehle ich, die gebräuchlichere Aussprache vom ersten Tag an zu übernehmen, auch wenn Unklarheiten auftreten.


Richtig, das ist sinnvoll.

Es treten aber ja auch in der Praxis keine Unklarheiten auf. Dass manche Wörter gleich ausgesprochen werden, schafft regelhaft keine Unklarheiten. Viele andere Wörter haben auch mehrere Bedeutungen und auch die schaffen so gut wie nie Unklarheiten. Der Kontext klärt das quasi immer.

Es ist in der Tat sinnvoll, dass heutige Sprachlernende den ɛː-eː-Merger durchziehen und immer [eː] sprechen. Man sollte sich im Unterricht daran orientieren, was die überwältigende Mehrheit an Medien verwendet. [eː] ist moderne Standardlautung und uneingeschränkt richtig und empfehlenswert.



JClaudeK said:


> Wiktionary:


Das Wiktionary ist laiengemacht und zeigt sehr deutlich den Einfluss der jeweiligen Autoren. Dort hat sich jemand durchgesetzt, der die südwestdeutsche Variante bevorzugt. Wie immer bei Wikipedia und Wiktionary sehr viel persönliche Ideologie. 

Konsistenz kannst du bei Wiktionary nicht erwarten und der Anspruch auf Richtigkeit wird oft zugunsten von persönlichen Vorlieben geopfert.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das Wiktionary ist laiengemacht und zeigt sehr deutlich den Einfluss der jeweiligen Autoren. Dort hat sich jemand durchgesetzt, der die südwestdeutsche Variante bevorzugt. Wie immer bei Wikipedia und Wiktionary sehr viel persönliche Ideologie.
> 
> Konsistenz kannst du bei Wiktionary nicht erwarten und der Anspruch auf Richtigkeit wird oft zugunsten von persönlichen Vorlieben geopfert.


Im Prinzip ist es richtig, dass man tatsächliche oder vermeintliche Inkonsistenzen bei Wiktionary wegen der fehlenden redaktionellen Gesamtsicht nicht überbewerten sollte. Allerdings spricht einiges dafür, die phonemische Unterscheidung in der Transkription zumindest noch nicht ganz aufzugeben. Vollkommen neutralisiert ist die Unterscheidung bei den allermeisten Sprechern vor _r_ aber in anderen Kontexten ist es komplizierter. Die Aussprachen von _Beeren_ und _Bären_ sind tatsächlich wohl bei den meisten Sprechern ununterscheidbar. Bei dem Minimalpaar _Seele-Säle _ist aber sehr oft noch ein Unterschied zu hören, auch wenn der sehr viel kleiner ist als der zwischen kardialem [ɛ] und [e]. So oder so ähnlich wird es i.d.R. in der Phonetikausbildung für Bühne, Film und Medien heute meist gelehrt. Das ist zwar aus der Perspektive eines Lernenden unbefriedigend, aber so ist die Situation. 

Wahrscheinlich ist es am einfachsten (oder: am wenigsten umständlich) es so zu beschreiben: Theoretisch besteht ein Unterschied zwischen langem _e_ und langem _ä_; praktisch ist er aber meist so gering, dass man ihn ignorieren kann. Die Realisierung des langen _ä_, der man in der Realität begegnet kann irgendwo zwischen [ɛː] und [eː] liegen; aber zunehmend näher an [e:].


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Die Realisierung des langen _ä_, der man in der Realität begegnet kann irgendwo zwischen [ɛː] und [eː] liegen


In der Praxis sieht dann so aus:


> Für ein langes Ä [*ɛː*]  wie in Rum*ä*nien sprechen Sie ein langes geschlossenes E [*e:*] (lesen) und *öffnen dann aber den Mund weiter.*




Danke für #39


----------



## elroy

Zur Abwechslung eine von der Mehrheit etwas abschweifende Perspektive:

Als ich anfing, Deutsch zu lernen, hat sich das lange „ä“ meiner Lehrer usw. tatsächlich wie ein langes „e“ angehört und ich habe mir diese Aussprache unbewusst eingepr*ä*gt.  Als ich dann aber echtem Deutsch in freier Wildbahn begegnete, habe ich sehr oft die offene Aussprache gehört, und zwar von Deutschen aus verschiedenen Regionen, und ich habe sie mir nach und nach teilweise zu eigen gemacht (also sozusagen das Gegenteil von Alans Erfahrung). Heutzutage ist meine Aussprache des Phonems wohl gemischt und hängt wahrscheinlich vom Wort ab. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich damit schlecht „auffalle“ und würde sagen, das kann man sich einfach aussuchen.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich damit schlecht „auffalle“


Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Syzygy

Ist "_hä?_" für die /e:/-Leute unter euch eine Ausnahme oder sprecht ihr auch das "_hee"_ aus? Von der wenn, dann nur minimal, offenen Aussprache von mäh bei Wiktionary war ich selbst etwas überrascht.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> eine einfache Regel, die gerade auch Nichtmuttersprachlern das Leben viel leichter macht.


----------



## berndf

Syzygy said:


> Ist "_hä?_" für die /e:/-Leute unter euch eine Ausnahme


Yup. Meist zumindest.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich damit schlecht „auffalle“ und würde sagen, das kann man sich einfach aussuchen.


Beides ist korrekt und ja, man kann es sich aussuchen. Aber ich persönlich finde schon, dass man in spontaner Sprache heutzutage mit dem [eː] eher wie ein "akzentfreier" (so es das gibt, also angenähert) Hochdeutschsprecher klingt und mit einem zu deutlichen [ɛː] eher etwas auffällt. Ich bleibe bei meiner Empfehlung des [eː].

Da aber quasi jeder Sprecher in bestimmten Situationen zum [ɛː] wechselt, ist es kein Problem, es an manchen Stellen zu sprechen, vor allem an überartikulierten, besonders wichtigen Stellen, an silbisch-überdeutlich gesprochenen Wörtern oder natürlich beim Buchstabieren.



Syzygy said:


> Ist "_hä?_" für die /e:/-Leute unter euch eine Ausnahme oder sprecht ihr auch das "_hee"_ aus?


In spontaner Sprache spreche ich meist [hə]. Bei absichtlicher Betonung spreche ich [hɛ]. Ein langes [hɛːh] (meist wie angedeutet mit abschließender Behauchung) höre und spreche ich allenfalls bei scherzhafter Überzeichnung ähnlich wie in Comic-Sprechblasen.

Bedenke in diesem Zusammenhang, dass alle Sprecher das kurze [ɛ] gleichermaßen sprechen. Wir diskutieren hier nicht über so etwas wie "Bett" [bɛt].



Syzygy said:


> Aussprache von mäh bei Wiktionary war ich selbst etwas überrascht.


Ausgerechnet Schafe machen bei uns meistens schon [mɛː].

Auch Abscheu wie "bäh!" wird [bɛː] gesprochen.


----------



## Syzygy

Kajjo said:


> Ausgerechnet Schafe machen bei uns meistens schon [mɛː].
> 
> Auch Abscheu wie "bäh!" wird [bɛː] gesprochen.


Ja, ich spielte darauf an, dass sich das Aussprachebeispiel des Berliners mehr nach [meː] anhörte. Interessant auch, dass der anscheinend selbe Sprecher das von dir genannte bäh offener ausspricht.


----------



## Udo

Hutschi said:


> Einen deutlichen Unterschied scheine ich zu sprechen bei "wenn ich läse" vs. "wenn ich lese". "Käse" reimt sich dann auf eins der beiden.


Wenn ich lese, denk ich an Keese.
Wenn ich läse, dächt ich an Käse.


----------



## berndf

Udo said:


> Wenn ich lese, denk ich an Keese.
> Wenn ich läse, dächt ich an Käse.


Ja, theoretisch. Oft aber eben auch nicht. Bei mir z.B. reimt sich _Käse_ auf_ lese _aber nicht auf _läse_. Ich unterscheide langes _e_ und langes _ä_ nur noch da, wo ansonsten Missverständnisse drohten, so wie bei dem Minimalpaar _lese _und _läse_.


----------



## jos.dan

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich weiß, dass der Vokal „ä“ in lange Form von Region zu Region anders versprochen wird. Konkret wird er in Westdeutschland und in der Schweiz wie /ɛ:/ ausgesprochen, aber in Nord- und Ostdeutschland sie wie /e:/ ausgesprochen wird. Das Wort „erklären“ wird beispielsweise laut Wiktionary je nach der Region wie  /ɛɐ̯ˈklɛːʁən/ oder /ɛɐ̯ˈkleːʁən/ ausgesprochen. Dort heißt es, dass die erste die Standardaussprache ist, aber die zweite ist insgesamt üblicher.

Jedoch wurden in Forvo fast alle Wörtern mit dieser Buchstabe mit /ɛ:/ ausgesprochen:

Aussprache von erklären: Wie man erklären auf Deutsch, Luxemburgisch ausspricht
Aussprache von Geräte: Wie man Geräte auf Deutsch ausspricht
Aussprache von Käfer: Wie man Käfer auf Deutsch ausspricht
Aussprache von Diät: Wie man Diät auf Deutsch ausspricht

Es gibt nur ein paar Ausnahmen, die ich gefunden habe:

Aussprache von Krähe: Wie man Krähe auf Deutsch ausspricht (2 von 7 Menschen sprechen /ˈkʁeːə/ aus, einer von ihnen aus Süddeutschland, was ich interessant finde)
Aussprache von Käse: Wie man Käse auf Deutsch, Schwäbisch, Bairisch ausspricht (3 von 5 Menschen. Vielleicht weil „Käse“ ein üblicheres Wort ist?)

Also, wenn die meisten Leute sprechen "ä" wie /ɛ:/ aus, kann ich daraus schließen, dass diese die üblichste Aussprache ist, im Gegesantz dazu, was in Wiktionary lautet. Ist das so? Was denkt ihr? Benutzt ihr /ɛ:/ oder /e:/?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Danke, manfy.
> Ich hatte tatsächlich Gesprächspartner aus der Steiermark, die wahrscheinlich in ihrem Dialekt 'schloft' sagten.  Für die stellte dann 'schlaft' vermutlich die hochdeutsche Version dar!


Ich kenne im Dialekt (Haselbach, itzgründisch) er "schlöfft" .
Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, wie ich es ausspreche bei Beeren vs. Bären.

Wenn ich sie sie gleich ausspreche fühle ich eher Ärdbären/ärdbärn, Braunbären", dagegen ist ein deutlicher Kontrast zum "e" in  "gehen"
Wenn ich überdeutlich spreche, wird es zu "Erdbeeren" vs. "Braunbären". In Sächsisch würde es sich zu "(rum)mären" reimen - siehe auch Rummehren oder rummähren - (Umgangssprache) (Ergebnis: rummären, nach Diskussion)

Ungefähr in der Reihe: U O A Ä E I
Beeren und Bären sind im "ä"-Bereich, "gehen" ist im "E"-Bereich.

Man kann also "e" und "ä" gleich aussprechen, obwohl es in anderen Regionen ebenfalls untereinander gleich aber doch anders ausgesprochen wird. Aufgefallen ist es mir als Kind und Jugendlicher zunächst in westdeutschen Filmen und Synchronisationen bestimmter Filmstudios.

Leider bin ich nicht sicher. Aber ich _fühle_, dass Norddeutsche es deutlich "höher" und gespannter aussprechen.
Ich stamme aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald und lebe seit meinem dritten Lebensjahr in Dresden. Aber ich wohnte weiter bei meinen Eltern, natürlich.


In Farben sieht Ö für mich violett aus, A rot, Ä orange, E gelb, I weiß.

Da es diffizil ist, gebe ich keine IPA-Umschrift.


----------



## Dymn

jos.dan said:


> Also, wenn die meisten Leute sprechen "ä" wie /ɛ:/ aus, kann ich daraus schließen, dass diese die üblichste Aussprache ist, im Gegesantz dazu, was in Wiktionary lautet. Ist das so? Was denkt ihr? Benutzt ihr /ɛ:/ oder /e:/?


Ich glaube, die Leute auf Forvo sprechen es wie /ɛ:/ aus, nur weil sie die Standardaussprache ist. Aber in der Umgangssprache höre ich im Norden /e:/ am häufigsten.

Im November habe ich diesen Thread erstellt, falls Du interessiert bist.


----------



## jos.dan

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, Dymn


----------



## berndf

Dymn said:


> Ich glaube, die Leute auf Forvo sprechen es wie /ɛ:/ aus, nur weil sie die Standardaussprache ist. Aber in der Umgangssprache höre ich im Norden /e:/ am häufigsten.
> 
> Im November habe ich diesen Thread erstellt, falls Du interessiert bist.


Genau. Darauf muss man bei Sammlungen wie Forvo aufpassen. Meist sprechen die Leute die Wörter so aus, wie sie denken, dass sie ausgesprochen werden *sollten *und nicht, wie sie sie tatsächlich aussprechen. In wissenschaftlichen Sammlungen werden daher normalerweise nicht einzelne Wörter aufgenommen sondern Sprecher in alltäglichen und ungezwungenen Sprechsituationen. Man lässt sie meist Geschichten aus ihrem Leben erzählen.


----------



## Kajjo

jos.dan said:


> Benutzt ihr /ɛ:/ oder /e:/?


I pronounce /e:/. This is accepted default pronunciation nowadays and taught so in Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache. I recommend this pronunciation to sound more standard, even if the traditional standard is supposed to be ä.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> I recommend this pronunciation to sound more standard


In some areas this sounds "more standard" and in some areas it sounds "dialectal" (northern). It is not that easy. But I agree that there is no need to make an effort to separate long e and long ä. There are standard speakers who merge them (with the aforementioned exceptions) and there are standard speakers who keep them apart.


----------



## jos.dan

I'd like to add that I used to talk to a man from Northern Germany (I don't remember the exact name of the town, just that it's near the Netherlands) who pronounced "Geräte" as /gə'ʁ*e:*tə/. Since I learned German with the /ɛ:/ pronunciation, I didn't understand what he said the first time.

It's interesting that when I asked him if anyone actually said /gə'r*ɛ:*tə/, he answered that NOBODY in Germany actually said it like that  And he was a tutor of German as a second language! But well, it makes sense he thought like that since most people in the North use the /e:/ pronunciation. That's why I found so weird that in Forvo almost all pronunciation use /ɛ:/

Thanks for all the answers and sorry for adding more messages to this already pretty long thread


----------



## Kajjo

jos.dan said:


> he answered that NOBODY in Germany actually said it like that


Yeah, that's funny. A German tutor should be aware of both pronunciations and of regional variants. But yes, we TEACH nowadays the merger, i.e. e: as standard pronunciation.


----------



## Hutschi

To me it is interesting that the merger is different depending on regions.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> To me it is interesting that the merger is different depending on regions.


Is it?

Some regions have the merger, others don't. What is different about the merger itself?


----------



## Hutschi

Some merge ist like  /ɛ:/ (if it is merged) , others like /e:/


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Some merge ist like /ɛ:/ (if it is merged)


That's not a possible standard pronunciation! 

Only long ä can be pronounced e: , not vice versa.

 I only talk about standard here.


----------



## Hutschi

I see. I thought it is about regional differences of merging.


----------



## Hutschi

I suppose it is phonology vs. phonetics.

I found a kind of minimal triple:

Aussprache der deutschen Sprache – Wikipedia


/ɛː/ wie in _K*ä*se_ wird in mehreren Varietäten der deutschen Standardsprache, besonders im Norden Deutschlands und Osten Österreichs, üblicherweise wie /eː/ ausgesprochen. In der Hochlautung wird /ɛː/ als [ɛː] und /eː/ als [eː] realisiert.[3][4] Beispiele für Minimalpaare: _Seele – Säle, Ehre – Ähre, Gewehr – Gewähr, Belege – Beläge, Hefen – Häfen, sehen – säen._

I thought about it.
I see  three steps in my area:

1. Säle, Ähre, Beläge
2. Seele, Beeren, Bären, Ähre, Beläge, Ehre
3. Belege,  Hefen, Seele,  Ehre

In the 3. area I would not mix them with the others, but in the first two.

Maybe it is the difference between phonetics and phonology.

In my answers I tested mainly 1. and 2.

So they meet in the middle rather at the extreme, if at all.


----------



## JClaudeK

Das könnte einige von Euch interessieren:

Die Diskussion [ ɛ ] vs [e] gibt es auch im Französischen
digramme "ai" - prononciation : [e] / [ɛ] (aber hier  behauptet niemand, die eine oder andere Aussprache sei besser/ empfehlenswerter als die andere ......).


----------



## Hutschi

Ist die Aussprache in französisch auch bedeutungsunterscheidend wie oftmals in Deutsch?


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Die Diskussion [ ɛ ] vs [e] gibt es auch im Französischen
> digramme "ai" - prononciation : [e] / [ɛ] (aber hier  behauptet niemand, die eine oder andere Aussprache sei besser/ empfehlenswerter als die andere ......).


Gibt es denn Minimalpaare im Französischen mit jeweils unterschiedlicher Lautung, Schreibung und Bedeutung? Ich denke, daher rührt der Disput im Deutschen. Die einen (mich eingeschlossen) halten es für wichtig, auch lautlich klar zwischen _Beeren_ und _Bären_, _Hefen_ und _Häfen_ etc. zu unterscheiden, die anderen halten dies für überflüssig, da es sich ja meist aus dem Kontext ergibt.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich halte es für wichtig, falls es sich nicht aus dem Kontext ergibt. Oder in Wortspielen, Beispiel: vermähren vs. vermehren DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache - vermähren (Regionale Umgangssprache und regionaler Dialekt)
Und bei reinen Reimen halte ich es für wichtig. Außer in regionaler Lyrik.


----------



## Gernot Back

> Zwei kölsche Putzfrauen bei der Arbeit.
> Sagt die eine: "Hür ens, ich mach jetz Diät".
> Darauf die andere: "Joot, dann mach ich die Finster."


www.reddit.com/r/de/comments/ao5oss/euer_bester_witz/

Der Witz kommt dadurch zustande, dass das kölsche _Ääd_ für _Erde_ auch _Fußboden_ bedeuten kann.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Gibt es denn Minimalpaare im Französischen mit jeweils unterschiedlicher Lautung, Schreibung und Bedeutung? Ich denke, daher rührt der Disput im Deutschen. Die einen (mich eingeschlossen) halten es für wichtig, auch lautlich klar zwischen _Beeren_ und _Bären_, _Hefen_ und _Häfen_ etc. zu unterscheiden, die anderen halten dies für überflüssig, da es sich ja meist aus dem Kontext ergibt.


Sehr viel seltener und im Übrigen hat Französisch sowieso sehr viele Homophone und die Sprache hat ihre Methoden entwickelt, damit umzugehen. Eine Analogie zu _lese-läse_ gibt es aber schon: die Endungen der ersten Person singular im Futur und Konditional sind (theoretisch) gleich, nämlich [-ɛ], geschrieben_ -ai_, resp._ -ais_. Viele Sprecher unterscheiden die Formen, indem sie die in offenen Silben übliche Verschiebung von [ɛ] nach [e] im Futur (_j'aurai_) vornehmen, aber nicht im Konditional (_j'aurais_).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> (aber hier behauptet niemand, die eine oder andere Aussprache sei besser/ empfehlenswerter als die andere ......).


Ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber zumindest in der ersten Antwort liest man:


newg said:


> Le son ouvert sera le plus fréquent et surtout le plus juste !


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> zumindest in der ersten Antwort liest man:
> 
> 
> newg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Le son ouvert sera le plus fréquent et surtout le plus juste !
Click to expand...

1) newg kennt/ kannte (seit 2017 nicht mehr im Forum)  sich offensichtlich vor allem in Englisch aus (also keine "Koryphäe" im Französischforum) 
2) Er gibt den Französischlernern keine Anweisungen, wie sie Französisch lernen sollen/ sollten.


Dieser Standpunkt wird allgemein vertreten:


Maître Capello said:


> Ça dépend vraiment des régions et des personnes… Pour moi :
> 
> français, anglais → [ɛ]
> j'ai → entre [e] et [ɛ], mais plutôt [e]
> je vais → entre [e] et [ɛ], mais plutôt [e]
> [....]


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Gibt es denn Minimalpaare im Französischen mit jeweils unterschiedlicher Lautung, Schreibung und Bedeutung?


Wie berndf schon erklärt hat, besonders bei den   _Endungen der ersten Person singular im Futur und Konditional ._

Nehmen wir z.B. "j'irai" und "j'irais".
Normalerweise hört man da bei mir keinen wirklichen Unterschied (Aussprache zwischen [e] und [ɛ]).

Aber  um eine eventuelle Verwechslung zu vermeiden,  kann es vorkommen, dass ich "irai" mit [e] und "irais" mit einem "breiten"  [ɛ]  ausspreche.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> 1) newg kennt/ kannte (seit 2017 nicht mehr im Forum)  sich offensichtlich vor allem in Englisch aus (also keine "Koryphäe" im Französischforum)
> 2) Er gibt den Französischlernern keine Anweisungen, wie sie Französisch lernen sollen/ sollten.


Naja, traditionnell ist für _ai _schon nur [ɛ] "korrekt". Die Aussprache [e] ist eine Konsequenz der Lautverschiebung [ɛ]>[e] in offenen Silben. Bis Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts wäre j'ai = j'é definitiv als Aussprachefehler gewertet worden. Heute wird das Bestehen auf dieser Aussprache oft als veraltet gewertet. So ist es bei vielen Sprechern im Deutschen beim langen ä auch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> 1) newg kennt/ kannte (seit 2017 nicht mehr im Forum)  sich offensichtlich vor allem in Englisch aus (also keine "Koryphäe" im Französischforum)
> 2) Er gibt den Französischlernern keine Anweisungen, wie sie Französisch lernen sollen/ sollten.


Nun ja, immerhin ist er Muttersprachler, und es ist gewiss alles andere als abwegig, die Aussage « surtout le plus juste !» (mit ‹ surtout › und Ausrufungszeichen) als implizite Anweisung zu deuten, es so auszusprechen.


----------

